# Cyclists really are in their own world



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 12, 2020)

Friend of mine got access to a cycling forum similar to this one - yes they have Brexit and Covid-19 threads just the same as us but nowhere near as funny or educated as we is.   But some of their other threads around Covid-19 are truly unbelievable.

There is one for people to post their best times for particular routes with comments about how good it is so few cars are on the road and that this should continue indefinitely.
Another one has pages critising pedestrians and "non-serious" cyclists for getting in their way.
And one more has a ton of comments slagging off the police for stopping them riding in bulk around Box Hill in Surrey so they can do the Olympic course.

They are totally on another planet to everyone else.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh, I can already see this thread getting Fragger to work his socks (black ones, accompanied by shorts) off. Do not lure out the mighty 2-wheeled lycra warriors out of their dungeons... 🤐🤐🤐


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 12, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Do not lure out the mighty 2-wheeled lycra warriors out of their dungeons... 🤐🤐🤐
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn't have to come out of their dungeons if car drivers understood the highway code 

However I do agree that some of the actions in the OP are pretty stupid.


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

They are the scourge of the road 😜 

I’m up to 🚴‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚴🚴‍♂️ on my wing, I get a bonus 1 if they’re all decked out in Lycra 😜😂

🚚CyclistHunter🚚


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			They are the scourge of the road 😜

I’m up to 🚴‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚴🚴‍♂️ on my wing, I get a bonus 1 if they’re all decked out in Lycra 😜😂

🚚CyclistHunter🚚
		
Click to expand...

Oh my sides are splitting


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 12, 2020)

i Understand that people have different tastes, hobbies, political stances and I usually place myself in the other persons shoes and see there view for a good balance. But my god for the life of me I cannot understand why you would primarily for Leisure cycle on a road. 
I do enjoy shouting “terrorists” out the window to them though and I’m sure they have a good laugh at it too.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 12, 2020)

Being more of a mountain biker, roadies have never been my favourite. Likewise car and van drivers that insist of driving past you deliberately as close as they can or as my brother had, a passenger lean out a car window and punch him on the ass putting him into the gutter.
I accept there are some 2 wheel idiots, both pedal powered and engine powered but we all have to share the road, none of us own it, and a life can too easily be lost by a stupid action we think nothing of at that moment.
For the record, my normal drive is a van, and car at the weekend.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 12, 2020)

Not a cyclist but have to admit that it must be nice for those that go out to have an opportunity to perhaps breathe fresher air and have less cars around.... but to me it doesn't justify a 50K ride when the rest of us are supposed to walk twice round the block


----------



## chrisd (Apr 12, 2020)

JustOne said:



			Not a cyclist but have to admit that it must be nice for those that go out to have an opportunity to perhaps breathe fresher air and have less cars around.... but to me it doesn't justify a 50K ride when the rest of us are supposed to walk twice round the block 

Click to expand...

Well I did do about 4 miles round the village today on the old penny farthing 🤔


----------



## 2blue (Apr 12, 2020)

Cycling is a great form of exercise & fortunately, I've found, most motorists are pretty accomodating in sharing use of the roads. It really is the future for local travel though the infra-structure needs to continue to improve as does the attitude of some of the general public. A brief visit to Holland would demonstrate how use of the cycle should be promoted & encouraged......  UK is miles behind in this respect.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ve got my bike back out because of the lockdown & really enjoying it.  It’s not really fit for purpose, as it’s a rusty old hybrid. I’m really tempted to splash out on a decent one especially in light of the lack of golf situation.
I’m not wearing any Lycra tho😱


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

We should get some of those Dutch cafes as well then 🤪


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2020)

therod said:



			I’ve got my bike back out because of the lockdown & really enjoying it.  It’s not really fit for purpose, as it’s a rusty old hybrid. I’m really tempted to splash out on a decent one especially in light of the lack of golf situation.
I’m not wearing any Lycra tho😱
		
Click to expand...

Worried you wouldn't pack out the shorts?

Just asking!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 12, 2020)

therod said:



			I’ve got my bike back out because of the lockdown & really enjoying it.  It’s not really fit for purpose, as it’s a rusty old hybrid. I’m really tempted to splash out on a decent one especially in light of the lack of golf situation.
*I’m not wearing any Lycra tho*😱
		
Click to expand...

Haha.... you'll learn....  or walk funny....  haha


----------



## User20205 (Apr 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Worried you wouldn't pack out the shorts?

Just asking!
		
Click to expand...

Don’t want to excite the passing ladies/gents/farm animals!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 12, 2020)

We were out today and have never passed so many cyclists. Woman in the next village has been moaning about the additional walkers and cyclists ("you're killing the angels who protect us and a clap at 8pm every week won't absolve you!") but I hope people will find they enjoy the great outdoors as couples/families and keep that habit when this is all over.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 12, 2020)

2blue said:



			Haha.... you'll learn....  or walk funny....  haha
		
Click to expand...

Gonna get some mountain bike shorts. They seem a bit cooler!!


----------



## User20205 (Apr 12, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We were out today and have never passed so many cyclists. Woman in the next village has been moaning about the additional walkers and cyclists ("you're killing the angels who protect us and a clap at 8pm every week won't absolve you!") but I hope people will find they enjoy the great outdoors as couples/families and keep that habit when this is all over.
		
Click to expand...

That’s quite a reach by the lady in the next village. She’ll put more strain on the NHS when she has her stroke !


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 12, 2020)

A lot of the reports I've read about people complaining about additional walkers and cyclists seem to smack of 'NIMBY'ism.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2020)

In a way I'm finding it quite refreshing, walkers are now actively moving out of the way of my oncoming mountain bike rather than pretend they haven't seen me and barely moving


----------



## chrisd (Apr 12, 2020)

therod said:



			I’m not wearing any Lycra tho😱
		
Click to expand...

They dont do lycra in my age  🤔🤔


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2020)

chrisd said:



			They dont do lycra in my age  🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Size you mean?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Size you mean? 

Click to expand...

I know what I mean 😖😖👍


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

chrisd said:



			They dont do lycra in my age  🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

It stretches well I’m told 😜


----------



## Ross61 (Apr 12, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Being more of a mountain biker, roadies have never been my favourite. Likewise car and van drivers that insist of driving past you deliberately as close as they can or as my brother had, a passenger lean out a car window and punch him on the ass putting him into the gutter.
I accept there are some 2 wheel idiots, both pedal powered and engine powered but we all have to share the road, none of us own it, and a life can too easily be lost by a stupid action we think nothing of at that moment.
For the record, my normal drive is a van, and car at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

As a roadie I find mountain bikers unfriendly. I cycle solo and any roadie I pass always nods and says hi. Mounties just blank me.. so rude. Must be coz we go faster I suppose. I don’t have many problems with cars, but I tend to stick to the lanes. Go through an urban bit and get cut up sometimes.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 12, 2020)

As a former road cyclist, I used to love getting out on the bike for 50 - 60 miles or so. However, I stopped a few years ago as there were too many d1ckh34d drivers on the roads who were only too willing to break the law just to save a few seconds. They’re probably the same people who are making the most noise now about obeying the lockdown rules. Strange hypocrisy............ 😉


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			As a former road cyclist, I used to love getting out on the bike for 50 - 60 miles or so. However, I stopped a few years ago as there were too many d1ckh34d drivers on the roads who were only too willing to break the law just to save a few seconds. They’re probably the same people who are making the most noise now about obeying the lockdown rules. Strange hypocrisy............ 😉
		
Click to expand...

so how far can you cycle within an hour, which I believe is the maximum allotted time to exercise?


----------



## larmen (Apr 12, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Likewise car and van drivers that insist of driving past you deliberately as close as they can or as my brother had, a passenger lean out a car window and punch him on the ass putting him into the gutter.
		
Click to expand...

When I used to cycle I had the habit of going left through bust stops to get some cars a chance to fly past me without having to do an overtake due to oncoming traffic. One time I went left I had a car coming past me and teh rear passenger door was just shutting again, doing about 20 miles per hour on a little downhill.
If I would start cycling again I wouldn't do it without a 'dashcam' both ways.



AmandaJR said:



			We were out today and have never passed so many cyclists. Woman in the next village has been moaning about the additional walkers and cyclists ("you're killing the angels who protect us and a clap at 8pm every week won't absolve you!") but I hope people will find they enjoy the great outdoors as couples/families and keep that habit when this is all over.
		
Click to expand...

I fear once Corona is over people will be '#staying at home', total opposite to now.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			so how far can you cycle within an hour, which I believe is the maximum allotted time to exercise?
		
Click to expand...

Where does it say that?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			so how far can you cycle within an hour, which I believe is the maximum allotted time to exercise?
		
Click to expand...

Recommended, not maximum.

I am more concerned with the muppets dropping litter. These are people who never use the facilities on their own doorstep. But due to the circumstances are now going out, and carting their litter with them. I have done the same ish walk for two weeks now, and there are new coke cans, bottles, crisp packets, etc just discarded along the paths. It's disgraceful.


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Where does it say that?
		
Click to expand...


It’s been stated that for most a walk of up to an hour, or a run of 30 minutes, or a cycle ride between that, is appropriate.”

Government guidance says that, even when doing these activities, you should be *minimising* the time spent outside the home.

so based on the above, are cyclists taking the pish cycling for miles and hours, believing they can just because they’re on their own, which by the same token I could be in a car, are they manipulating the Recommendations to a selfish end?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			It’s been stated that for most a walk of up to an hour, or a run of 30 minutes, or a cycle ride between that, is appropriate.”

Government guidance says that, even when doing these activities, you should be *minimising* the time spent outside the home.

so based on the above, are cyclists taking the pish cycling for miles and hours, believing they can just because they’re on their own, which by the same token I could be in a car, are they manipulating the Recommendations to a selfish end?
		
Click to expand...

Robin, you just hate cyclists because you come across a few on your travels, and ghey delay you for a few seconds.

Just let it go?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			It’s been stated that for most a walk of up to an hour, or a run of 30 minutes, or a cycle ride between that, is appropriate.”

Government guidance says that, even when doing these activities, you should be *minimising* the time spent outside the home.

so based on the above, are cyclists taking the pish cycling for miles and hours, believing they can just because they’re on their own, which by the same token I could be in a car, are they manipulating the Recommendations to a selfish end?
		
Click to expand...

No. The time limit you’ve referenced was an arbitrary statement from (I think) Michael Gove. It carries absolutely no weight.

In answer to your question though. In an hour I’d expect to do about 20 miles round here (it’s quite hilly). 

I’m not sure what the relevance is though. It doesn’t appear to relate to the discussion.


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			No. The time limit you’ve referenced was an arbitrary statement from (I think) Michael Gove. It carries absolutely no weight.

In answer to your question though. In an hour I’d expect to do about 20 miles round here (it’s quite hilly).

I’m not sure what the relevance is though. It doesn’t appear to relate to the discussion.
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s very relevant to the op, as in cyclists are in a world of their own, in as much as, they think, not all may I add, that once on their cycles that the recommendations and laws don’t apply to them!

can I go for a walk or run for 2- 3 hours, is it allowed that I can be outside of my house for that long when not working, if not, which I don’t think it is, but happy to be corrected, why is that cyclists seem to think that the same doesn’t apply to them?

just because the roads are massively quieter, they are, imo, taking advantage and thus doing themselves no favours to how they are perceived.

and Murph, no I’m not a fan of cyclists, my opinion of them is what i see and encounter everyday, with their holier than thou attitude even though I see so many break the law every day when it suits, even when they’re cammed up, it’s not about saving seconds, it’s trying to second guess them at times, especially in and around London, I place them side by side with Uber drivers, cycling down one way streets, dropping off pavements, the list is endless, so for me they’re an annoyance I could well do without.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 12, 2020)

Fish said:



			I think it’s very relevant to the op, as in cyclists are in a world of their own, in as much as, they think, not all may I add, that once on their cycles that the recommendations and laws don’t apply to them!

can I go for a walk or run for 2- 3 hours, is it allowed that I can be outside of my house for that long when not working, if not, which I don’t think it is, but happy to be corrected, why is that cyclists seem to think that the same doesn’t apply to them?

just because the roads are massively quieter, they are, imo, taking advantage and thus doing themselves no favours to how they are perceived.

and Murph, no I’m not a fan of cyclists, my opinion of them is what i see and encounter everyday, with their holier than thou attitude even though I see so many break the law every day when it suits, even when they’re cammed up, it’s not about saving seconds, it’s trying to second guess them at times, especially in and around London, I place them side by side with Uber drivers, cycling down one way streets, dropping off pavements, the list is endless, so for me they’re an annoyance I could well do without.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been out of the house walking the dogs every day for the last few weeks. Average time would probably be 2 hours. Am I breaking a law? No. 

I’m going for a run tomorrow (the kids are taking the dogs out). Will probably be about 90 minutes. Still no law breaking. 

I know you have an issue with cyclists. We’ve joked about it in the past. But guess what. Some cyclists are arseholes. Some drivers are arseholes. Some golfers are arseholes. In short. Some people are arseholes. Take it up with the individual concerned, because at the moment, you’re cherry picking one demographic, and it appears that the only reason is that they occasionally slow you down.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 12, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I’ve been out of the house walking the dogs every day for the last few weeks. Average time would probably be 2 hours. Am I breaking a law? No.

I’m going for a run tomorrow (the kids are taking the dogs out). Will probably be about 90 minutes. Still no law breaking.

I know you have an issue with cyclists. We’ve joked about it in the past. But guess what. Some cyclists are arseholes. Some drivers are arseholes. Some golfers are arseholes. In short. Some people are arseholes. Take it up with the individual concerned, because at the moment, you’re cherry picking one demographic, and it appears that the only reason is that they occasionally slow you down.
		
Click to expand...

Lets be frank here, the world is an ass and some people are just passing through


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 12, 2020)

2blue said:



			Cycling is a great form of exercise & fortunately, I've found, most motorists are pretty accomodating in sharing use of the roads. It really is the future for local travel though the infra-structure needs to continue to improve as does the attitude of some of the general public. A brief visit to Holland would demonstrate how use of the cycle should be promoted & encouraged......  UK is miles behind in this respect. 

Click to expand...

Last time I was in Amsterdam most of the fights I saw were tourists and cyclists .
Tourists have no idea where to look there’s bikes coming at you from everywhere.
People just step out in front of them it was chaos.
But outside the city it was fantastic ,every road has a cycle lane .
I love cycling but admit there are some idiots ride them.
But that goes for EVERY mode of transport.

Since the virus I have never seen so many people cycling on the pavement even though the roads are empty.
That’s a strange one.!


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Lets be frank here, the world is an ass and some people are just passing through

Click to expand...


were all just passing through


----------



## Reemul (Apr 12, 2020)

I suppose the thought is if we were not in lock down how long would you go out and exercise for. I don't mean a stroll round the woods for a few hours or visiting a castle and walking the grounds. I mean actual exercise as a goal.

I normally do the gym 3 times a week and a round of golf once a week (if I didn't do golf I would likely replace it with a hours exercise) at the current time so 4 hours a week.

Since working from home and on lock down I have been doing 1 hour a day every day that's more than I normally do when things are normal. 5pm the wife, kids and I go out for an hour most times we would go to work and school, come home, have tea, do homework and watch tv now all of sudden it's full on exercise for hours on end (at Least 7 hours a week nearly double the normal).

Hence why we have lots of people apparently doing 2 hours of exercise a day every day, quite amazing, soon we could be the fittest country in the world if we all keep it once lock down ends, any bets on if everyone will.


----------



## DaveR (Apr 13, 2020)

Fish said:



			I think it’s very relevant to the op, as in cyclists are in a world of their own, in as much as, they think, not all may I add, that once on their cycles that the recommendations and laws don’t apply to them!

can I go for a walk or run for 2- 3 hours, is it allowed that I can be outside of my house for that long when not working, if not, which I don’t think it is, but happy to be corrected, why is that cyclists seem to think that the same doesn’t apply to them?

just because the roads are massively quieter, they are, imo, taking advantage and thus doing themselves no favours to how they are perceived.

and Murph, no I’m not a fan of cyclists, my opinion of them is what i see and encounter everyday, with their holier than thou attitude even though I see so many break the law every day when it suits, even when they’re cammed up, it’s not about saving seconds, it’s trying to second guess them at times, especially in and around London, I place them side by side with Uber drivers, cycling down one way streets, dropping off pavements, the list is endless, so for me they’re an annoyance I could well do without.
		
Click to expand...

You're not a fan of cyclists because you think they flout the laws but 'white van man' never cuts up other drivers or parks up where he shouldn't does he? Go on white van man, tell me you drive like a Saint?


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 13, 2020)

Speaking as a professional driver, and someone who used to ride very seriously to a fairly decent club standard a few years ago (before it became trendy and before my knee packed up and left home) I can see both side to the arguement.
For me there are two types of cyclist. The serious roadie, not really a problem as they tend to keep out the way of traffic as much as possible as they're in training and don't want to die (there are exceptions to every rule)
And then there's the commuter, those who own the road and because they're on two wheels and are vulnerable seem to think they have every right to put themselves in harms way at every opportunity and then blame it on the motorist. A holes every one of them, particularly in London when everything is ramped up a bit. I actually had one ride up the left hand side of my coach one day as I was turning left into greenline station (indicator on nice and early,tight left turn, parked coaches on left, danger spot) and he actually blamed it on me for nearly killing him!

Anyway back to the lockdown. If I wanted to I could head out to the forest and ride round all day and not see another human being, social distancing to the nth degree. IS there a big problem there? The risk for me would be what happens if you fall off? At any speed you're going to need patching up by professionals at the very least, if not an ambulance ride to your nearest a+e. I think with all thats going on they've all got better things to be doing. So for me if you want to go for a pootle round the block do so, anymore than that buy a turbo trainer and do it in the safety of your front room.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 13, 2020)

The ones that I don't hear coming and scare the poo out of me as they whoosh past at 50mph going down our single track hill road are always quite polite.
I generally get a cheery thanks/hello or wave of the arm once they have passed.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 13, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			...Some cyclists are arseholes. Some drivers are arseholes. Some golfers are arseholes. In short. Some people are arseholes. Take it up with the individual concerned, because at the moment, you’re cherry picking one demographic, and it appears that the only reason is that they occasionally slow you down.
		
Click to expand...

This exactly. People behave badly, no matter mode of transport or hobby. As a golfer I experience negative stereotypes, as a cyclist people actively nearly kill me and think its funny. Lots of people are arseholes, but most are pretty damned decent.

Meanwhile, this is what civilised society looks like at rush hour.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 13, 2020)

OMG! Not a helmet or Hi Viz vest in sight!   Health and Safety in the UK would be having nightmares!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			This exactly. People behave badly, no matter mode of transport or hobby. As a golfer I experience negative stereotypes, as a cyclist people actively nearly kill me and think its funny. Lots of people are arseholes, but most are pretty damned decent.

Meanwhile, this is what civilised society looks like at rush hour.







Click to expand...

I once witnessed a teenage girl intentionally run off the road by a young couple in a souped up Corsa. She can’t have been more than 14, cycling down my lane. They pulled alongside her, and then intentionally swerved left until she hit the curb and crashed onto the pavement. No major injuries, just scrapes and bruises. Police called and witness statement given. 

From that, did I blame all motorists? No. Do I allow my daughter to ride her bike to school? No. There are far too many idiots on the road. Whatever their mode of transport is.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 13, 2020)

CliveW said:



			OMG! Not a helmet or Hi Viz vest in sight!   Health and Safety in the UK would be having nightmares!!!
		
Click to expand...

I almost made this point but its a whole other debate, I think the key phrase is '*in the UK*' We can be a bit backward here unfortunately.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 13, 2020)

If you want to see cyclist riding around with no thought of health, safety, road signs of consideration of other users try driving anywhere near Cambridge University just before 9am during term time.  I've never seen anything like it! They were coming from all directions without any care or consideration in the world.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2020)

as another former Road cyclist and have riddenand raced  in France any Italy. The UK roads scare the shite out of me now and don't ride on the road any longer. kmown two guys killed on the road by idiots, around 100 cyclists get killed on UK roads each year, with around 4,000 seriously injured, i'm not sure many cyclists kill motorists, not many i would guess not many.
of course there are plenty of cycling twats on the road, but I think motorists forget how easy it is to kill a cyclist with the two ton of metal they are diving, so what would you rather, a death on your hands or be delayed for a few mins?


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 13, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			If you want to see cyclist riding around with no thought of health, safety, road signs of consideration of other users try driving anywhere near Cambridge University just before 9am during term time.  I've never seen anything like it! They were coming from all directions without any care or consideration in the world.
		
Click to expand...

 Devils advocate.. so your saying that lots of people choose to use a healthy, cheap and environmentally friendly mode of transport and the infrastructure is inadequate? Awesome..we agree!

Be careful in that several tonne hunk of metal, you could easily kill one of these sensible people!


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Friend of mine got access to a cycling forum similar to this one - yes they have Brexit and Covid-19 threads just the same as us but nowhere near as funny or* educated as we is*..
		
Click to expand...

Careful...there are studies out there that suggest regular cyclists are fitter, healthier, better educated and have better sex lives than 'average'. Perhaps the sight of a well toned, healthy and intelligent individual in Lycra who has a great sex life brings out the green eyed monster in some?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Devils advocate.. so your saying that lots of people choose to use a healthy, cheap and environmentally friendly mode of transport and the infrastructure is inadequate? Awesome..we agree!

Be careful in that several tonne hunk of metal, you could easily kill one of these sensible people! 

Click to expand...

Try Kensighton High Street during rush hour. Crowding of all vehicles, jumping red lights, abusing pedestrians. It happens every day, unless the police do a  clamp down day that stops it then, and then it gradually comes back until the next clamp down day.
They are mainly commuters, who do other cyclists no favours what so ever.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 13, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Try Kensighton High Street during rush hour. Crowding of all vehicles, jumping red lights, abusing pedestrians. It happens every day, unless the police do a  clamp down day that stops it then, and then it gradually comes back until the next clamp down day.
They are mainly commuters, who do other cyclists no favours what so ever.
		
Click to expand...





			Devils advocate.. so your saying that lots of people choose to use a healthy, cheap and environmentally friendly mode of transport and the infrastructure is inadequate? Awesome..we agree!

Be careful in that several tonne hunk of metal, you could easily kill one of these sensible people! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2020)

Here you go Robin, just for you    Freshly washed ready for my 3 hour ride later


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 13, 2020)

CliveW said:



			OMG! Not a helmet or Hi Viz vest in sight!   Health and Safety in the UK would be having nightmares!!!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but they are in a 2mtr dedicated cycle lane ,something we don’t have much.
They even have their own traffic lights, you will find most obey them .
By now most major routes into city’s should have them ,but we don’t. Not here anyway.
Until government are serious about lanes nothing will change.
Never seen anyone holding a brolley cycling before though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

2blue said:



			Cycling is a great form of exercise & fortunately, I've found, most motorists are pretty accomodating in sharing use of the roads. It really is the future for local travel though the infra-structure needs to continue to improve as does the attitude of some of the general public. A brief visit to Holland would demonstrate how use of the cycle should be promoted & encouraged......  UK is miles behind in this respect. 

Click to expand...

My limited experience of cyclists and cycling in the Low Countries is that many do it simply as a way of getting about short distances and for some gentle exercise.  So it seems many simply tootle about on ‘sit up and beg’ bikes (and these being the sort you hire) - so not flash or trendy at all - and they will just wear normal clothes.  There are of course the serious cyclists, but for simple exercise most seem to be pretty undemonstrative and non-showy about it. And of course they have sorted out how to separate cyclists from vehicles and pedestrians wherever it is practical.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Agreed but they are in a 2mtr dedicated cycle lane ,something we don’t have much.
By now most major routes into city’s should have them ,but we don’t. Not here anyway.
Until government are serious about lanes nothing will change.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree with your comments but unfortunately our city roads are quite narrow and there is a lack of space to incorporate cycle lanes


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			In a way I'm finding it quite refreshing, walkers are now actively moving out of the way of my oncoming mountain bike rather than pretend they haven't seen me and barely moving 

Click to expand...

And I’m guessing that from time-to-time you’ll stop at the side of the track/path and wait for the pedestrians/walkers to pass? 👍 As you do you’ll know that you are in the rather large minority of cyclists 😉


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I fully agree with your comments but unfortunately our city roads are quite narrow and there is a lack of space to incorporate cycle lanes 

Click to expand...

Yes agree.
But even major refurbished roads here that do have space they don’t include them.
Is it money?
I would say yes it is.!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I’ve been out of the house walking the dogs every day for the last few weeks. Average time would probably be 2 hours. Am I breaking a law? No.

I’m going for a run tomorrow (the kids are taking the dogs out). Will probably be about 90 minutes. Still no law breaking.

I know you have an issue with cyclists. We’ve joked about it in the past. But guess what. Some cyclists are arseholes. Some drivers are arseholes. Some golfers are arseholes. In short. Some people are arseholes. Take it up with the individual concerned, because at the moment, you’re cherry picking one demographic, and it appears that the only reason is that they occasionally slow you down.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm - apparently whilst out on my one hour walk I’m not allowed to unlock and pop into my church building for ten minute to check that all is secure and well and have a little meditate as I walk round.  No law breaking but what didn’t I understand 🤔😘

I know better now having undergone corrective treatment 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			This exactly. People behave badly, no matter mode of transport or hobby. As a golfer I experience negative stereotypes, as a cyclist people actively nearly kill me and think its funny. Lots of people are arseholes, but most are pretty damned decent.

Meanwhile, this is what civilised society looks like at rush hour.







Click to expand...

Almost 100% sit up and beg bikes with no fancy gear...👍


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Agreed but they are in a 2mtr dedicated cycle lane ,something we don’t have much.
They even have their own traffic lights, you will find most obey them .
By now most major routes into city’s should have them ,but we don’t. Not here anyway.
Until government are serious about lanes nothing will change.
Never seen anyone holding a brolley cycling before though.
		
Click to expand...

May I suggest the venerable gentleman visits the redsigned Elephant and Castle roundabout, London SE1. It's been totally redone with dedicated cycle lanes and trffic lights for them and cars. Whilst most cyclists use them, you still get quite a few that insist on using the roads, bus lanes and pavements. It can be a nightmare as a metal box driver, even when you are in your correct place and not exceeding the 20mph speed limit.
It just proves that there are idiots in all walks of life using all forms of transport and as a result, deaths and injuries will always be part of any transportation system.


----------



## larmen (Apr 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Here you go Robin, just for you    Freshly washed ready for my 3 hour ride later  
View attachment 29924

Click to expand...

when I was active on a triathlon forum the comments would have been that your lawn needs cutting, the patio looks broken, is that a Landmann BBQ in the background?
The cranks should show forward, and you aren’t in your biggest gear!

Nice bike otherwise.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2020)

larmen said:



			when I was active on a triathlon forum the comments would have been that your lawn needs cutting, the patio looks broken, is that a Landmann BBQ in the background?
The cranks should show forward, and you aren’t in your biggest gear!

Nice bike otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I cut it the other day and it is growing like buggery right now.
It is, on my 'to do' list
No it's a cheap Asda BBQ
Apologies about the crank and gears


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Yes, I cut it the other day and it is growing like buggery right now.
It is, on my 'to do' list
No it's a cheap Asda BBQ
Apologies about the crank and gears 



Click to expand...

Shall we go all roady then?
What gear ratios and sizing you pushing?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Shall we go all roady then?
What gear ratios and sizing you pushing?
		
Click to expand...

Haha let's hijack the thread.

Bog standard Ultegra, not been changed since I bought the bike. It's a 2014 Focus Ergoride 2.0

https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/focus/izalco-ergoride-2-0-2014 

Although it's a few years old now I've ridden several other bikes since I bought it and nothing feels as comfortable to me. It's a keeper for a few more years yet.

What are you 'gaming'?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Hmmm - apparently whilst out on my one hour walk I’m not allowed to unlock and pop into my church building for ten minute to check that all is secure and well and have a little meditate as I walk round.  *No law breaking* but what didn’t I understand 🤔😘

I know better now having undergone corrective treatment 😉
		
Click to expand...

So you go out for a wander but instead of going out into the countryside, you go into the village, pop into the shop for some chocolate and nuts and then on the way home, you nip in the church for a quick prayer and a singsong.
Is that what you call exercise?
And in case you missed it..........

_'' Archbishops have written to clergy in support of the measures and again on 27 March, requiring that churches must now close both for *private worship* and public services. ''_


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			This exactly. People behave badly, no matter mode of transport or hobby. As a golfer I experience negative stereotypes, as a cyclist people actively nearly kill me and think its funny. Lots of people are arseholes, but most are pretty damned decent.

Meanwhile, this is what civilised society looks like at rush hour.







Click to expand...

Look at the size of the dedicated cycle lane 😳. I've been to Germany and Holland, very briefly, and the separate lanes are a huge part of why they work. They are not just a marked stretch alongside a busy road, not really wide enough as in the UK.  The lanes are wide, separate from vehicles and pedestrians, not just an add on. Until we replicate the designs we will not have the same positive outcome. 

I'm sure you know the above, this is more for those who have never visited one of those countries.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Look at the size of the dedicated cycle lane 😳. I've been to Germany and Holland, very briefly, and the separate lanes are a huge part of why they work. They are not just a marked stretch alongside a busy road, not really wide enough as in the UK.  The lanes are wide, separate from vehicles and pedestrians, not just an add on. Until we replicate the designs we will not have the same positive outcome.

I'm sure you know the above, this is more for those who have never visited one of those countries.
		
Click to expand...

Plus Holland is flat as a pancake so whole families go out together and kids learn at a young age that cycling is cool


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			This exactly. People behave badly, no matter mode of transport or hobby. As a golfer I experience negative stereotypes, as a cyclist people actively nearly kill me and think its funny. Lots of people are arseholes, but most are pretty damned decent.

Meanwhile, this is what civilised society looks like at rush hour.







Click to expand...

Just think how congested those roads would be if all those cyclists were in cars


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Agreed but they are in a 2mtr dedicated cycle lane ,something we don’t have much.
*They even have their own traffic lights, you will find most obey them .
By now most major routes into city’s should have them ,but we don’t. Not here anyway.*
Until government are serious about lanes nothing will change.
Never seen anyone holding a brolley cycling before though.
		
Click to expand...

The huge difference between us & Holland is, I believe, that bicycles as mass transport have been with them for some time whereas they are relatively new to us.  Consequently the infrastructure built up not allowing space for the same facilities & squeezing them in now is like trying to get a quart into a pint pot.  It's been done locally by putting a route in alongside an A road & narrowing the A road.  However any service failure in the A road and that road has to be closed to allow safe working space, which creates its own issues.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Haha let's hijack the thread.

Bog standard Ultegra, not been changed since I bought the bike. It's a 2014 Focus Ergoride 2.0

https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/focus/izalco-ergoride-2-0-2014

Although it's a few years old now I've ridden several other bikes since I bought it and nothing feels as comfortable to me. It's a keeper for a few more years yet.

What are you 'gaming'?
		
Click to expand...

Well....
My Orange Clockwork 19in, 1 inch steel frame is back on its original rigid forks, as I wore out the Manitou suspension I had fitted to it.
Its running XT 11-28 8 speed cassette and free body, Sachs chain, Suntour XC Pro front mech, shifters are Suntour XC Pro thumshifters, Suntour XC pro cranks (175) and 20 granny ring, Pace middle and big rings (32 and 44) . Royce titainium BB, X lite susp seat post and Selle Royal leather saddle (more like an armchair).
Dave Hinde built 26" wheels on Mavic 217 rims. Panaracer Smoke and Dart tyres. Front wheel is Mavic hub. X-Lite quick releases.
Brakes are DiaCompe levers, and cantilevers, with Eagle polybrake pads.

And then there's the Marin full susser


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Does it have a jingly bell 🛎 or a honky horn 📯?
		
Click to expand...

Neither, a rider than shouts when needed


----------



## CliveW (Apr 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Here you go Robin, just for you    Freshly washed ready for my 3 hour ride later  
View attachment 29924

Click to expand...

Love the sidecar!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Well....
My Orange Clockwork 19in, 1 inch steel frame is back on its original rigid forks, as I wore out the Manitou suspension I had fitted to it.
Its running XT 11-28 8 speed cassette and free body, Sachs chain, Suntour XC Pro front mech, shifters are Suntour XC Pro thumshifters, Suntour XC pro cranks (175) and 20 granny ring, Pace middle and big rings (32 and 44) . Royce titainium BB, X lite susp seat post and Selle Royal leather saddle (more like an armchair).
Dave Hinde built 26" wheels on Mavic 217 rims. Panaracer Smoke and Dart tyres. Front wheel is Mavic hub. X-Lite quick releases.
Brakes are DiaCompe levers, and cantilevers, with Eagle polybrake pads.

And then there's the Marin full susser

Click to expand...

Post some pics


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 13, 2020)

Most New Towns have a decent cycle lane structure North and West Swindon being good examples.
I was involved with parts of the The Nationwide head office plans which incorporated a track to allow the public to basically cycle from West Swindon to East Swindon [approx. 6 miles without traveling on a road]
This also had the added advantage of being incorporated into Marathon and half marathon routes and was well used by joggers.
Older towns\cities need to make their centres more cyclist friendly and less car friendly, tough love needed.


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			This exactly. People behave badly, no matter mode of transport or hobby. As a golfer I experience negative stereotypes, as a cyclist people actively nearly kill me and think its funny. Lots of people are arseholes, but most are pretty damned decent.

Meanwhile, this is what civilised society looks like at rush hour.







Click to expand...

That is a helluva lot of people who couldn't pass the driving test!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 13, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Neither, a rider than shouts when needed

Click to expand...

I have one of those tiny ting ting bells and have to say it has been useful lately as there are so many cycling and walking locally.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I have one of those tiny ting ting bells and have to say it has been useful lately as there are so many cycling and walking locally.
		
Click to expand...

I have always found  a polite"excuse me" better than the ting of a bell.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

Perfectly good cycle paths to be used.


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Perfectly good cycle paths to be used.
		
Click to expand...


one of the few things I do miss about living in Milton Keynes is the redways system that made cycling so much easier and safer


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 13, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Well....
My Orange Clockwork 19in, 1 inch steel frame is back on its original rigid forks, as I wore out the Manitou suspension I had fitted to it.
Its running XT 11-28 8 speed cassette and free body, Sachs chain, Suntour XC Pro front mech, shifters are Suntour XC Pro thumshifters, Suntour XC pro cranks (175) and 20 granny ring, Pace middle and big rings (32 and 44) . Royce titainium BB, X lite susp seat post and Selle Royal leather saddle (more like an armchair).
Dave Hinde built 26" wheels on Mavic 217 rims. Panaracer Smoke and Dart tyres. Front wheel is Mavic hub. X-Lite quick releases.
Brakes are DiaCompe levers, and cantilevers, with Eagle polybrake pads.

And then there's the Marin full susser

Click to expand...

The Orange Clockwork....what a classic. I was lucky enough that my dad was friends with Lester Noble when I was growing up, so had a lot of early Orange bikes. I had a clockwork with 24 gears (first one I think back in 1991), then a C-16R. I think nearly 30 years later my dad is still uses his C-16R when pottering to the shops. We did have a Tushingham B52 around that time too.

Most recently I’ve had a Whyte T130 CRS, but only used it a couple of times.


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Well....
My Orange Clockwork 19in, 1 inch steel frame is back on its original rigid forks, as I wore out the Manitou suspension I had fitted to it.
Its running XT 11-28 8 speed cassette and free body, Sachs chain, Suntour XC Pro front mech, shifters are Suntour XC Pro thumshifters, Suntour XC pro cranks (175) and 20 granny ring, Pace middle and big rings (32 and 44) . Royce titainium BB, X lite susp seat post and Selle Royal leather saddle (more like an armchair).
Dave Hinde built 26" wheels on Mavic 217 rims. Panaracer Smoke and Dart tyres. Front wheel is Mavic hub. X-Lite quick releases.
Brakes are DiaCompe levers, and cantilevers, with Eagle polybrake pads.

And then there's the Marin full susser

Click to expand...


Mines a dark grey/black colour and says Giant on the side  No lycra either (you'll all be pleased to hear!)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Ha ha I was just about to say the exact opposite 😁
If I'm walking 🚶, I find a little bell 🛎 a perfectly polite way of attracting attention.
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for a bell, speaking as a walker. Less aggressive than a shout from a distance.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Look at the size of the dedicated cycle lane 😳. I've been to Germany and Holland, very briefly, and the separate lanes are a huge part of why they work. They are not just a marked stretch alongside a busy road, not really wide enough as in the UK.  The lanes are wide, separate from vehicles and pedestrians, not just an add on. Until we replicate the designs we will not have the same positive outcome.

I'm sure you know the above, this is more for those who have never visited one of those countries.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the result of planning decisions made many many years ago. Its so difficult to change things now as we are such a car centric society. We should try tho, it will be difficult and progress will be slow as people generally don't like change. But long term it is the right thing to do. We must build in proper cycle infrastructure moving forward, as well as other initiatives to lower our dependence on cars. All IMHO of course!


----------



## Hackers76 (Apr 13, 2020)

Seen quite a few on Facebook posting about their 2, 3 and sometimes 4 hour bike rides. Seems the 1 hour exercise and essential travel only doesn’t seem to apply to cyclists.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2020)

Hackers76 said:



			Seen quite a few on Facebook posting about their 2, 3 and sometimes 4 hour bike rides. Seems the 1 hour exercise and essential travel only doesn’t seem to apply to cyclists.
		
Click to expand...

I give up. I really do.........


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 13, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I give up. I really do.........
		
Click to expand...

..and round and round it goes. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another vote for a bell, speaking as a walker. Less aggressive than a shout from a distance.
		
Click to expand...

Playing card in the rear spokes for me!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			..and round and round it goes. Haters gonna hate. 

Click to expand...

I just don’t have the energy to respond anymore. They’ve beaten me! I’m going to just sit in the front garden timing everyone who goes out just to make sure they abide by this mythical 1 hour limit. If they’re even 1 minute late I’m straight on the phone to the Police 😂


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 13, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Devils advocate.. so your saying that lots of people choose to use a healthy, cheap and environmentally friendly mode of transport and the infrastructure is inadequate? Awesome..we agree!

Be careful in that several tonne hunk of metal, you could easily kill one of these sensible people! 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure where you got that inference.  I'm saying that hardly any where obeying basic rules of the road, road with no consideration of road users, or pedestrians who were crossing legitimately at a pelican crossing. It's really very simple. If you're going to drive or ride on the road, you follow the highway code.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 13, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I'm not sure where you got that inference.  I'm saying that hardly any where obeying basic rules of the road, road with no consideration of road users, or pedestrians who were crossing legitimately at a pelican crossing. It's really very simple. If you're going to drive or ride on the road, you follow the highway code.
		
Click to expand...

 Seems a pretty obvious line of thought to me? hey ho *shrugs*


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another vote for a bell, speaking as a walker. Less aggressive than a shout from a distance.
		
Click to expand...

I don't usually have one on my bike but this one is tiny so left it on and have found it very useful and does feel more polite somehow...ting ting!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Perfectly good cycle paths to be used.
		
Click to expand...

I wish there were more of them around. 

Nearest one to my house is 20 miles away in Lincoln. 

I wish we had the infrastructure for cycle paths like The Scandinavian countries, Germany and Holland but we will never have the money for that and we are just becoming more like America where car is king.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 13, 2020)

I sold my road bikes last year, was getting impossible to concentrate on traffic while avoiding potholes that could cause serious injury.
I live next to a cycle path that is ok if you want to do about 8 mph, full of dog walker's prams two and three abreast at times.
Once had a wee dog trying to bite my ankles at lochwinnock it's a busy bit with a lot of families out with the kids on bikes, this mutts off the lead so I stop and get a hold of it the owner a middle aged woman catches up she say sorry her dog doesn't like cyclists, so I asked why she's got it off the lead on a cycle path? Couldn't make it up.
My view is there's a lot of cyclists who don't have a clue and plenty drivers likewise.
It takes two to tango.


----------



## woofers (Apr 13, 2020)

Different culture and mindset on the continent. A couple of years ago I took a guided sightseeing tour of Copenhagen on a bicycle which was fantastic, no problems between cyclists and other traffic, all the different road users seemed to know the relevant priorities and observed the courtesies.

Over here, every time I travel up the A24 dual carriageway north of Dorking, around Box Hill, despite there being a wide dedicated cycle track alongside the road, there are always cyclists using the road, usually the ‘serious’ type, you know, streamlined helmet, club lyric colours etc etc. Why?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2020)

I guess your level of fitness and preferred activity would go a long way to determining how long you should exercise for. 1 hour a day isn't much use to the likes of Chris Froome or Mo Farah.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			In the first week of the lockdown, one of the government ministers was asked what was considered an acceptable time to be considered as "out exercising".
He replied something along the lines of up to an hour or so would be sufficient for people to fit in their exercise regime. "

That was the statement that has been taken by most people as the accepted period of time that is considered as exercise as opposed to being out on a jolly.

So there's no law, but it is the guideline that the majority are using.

I'm employed by the government, I have it in writing that our exercise in public should adhere to the 1 hour maximum, so it is not mythical.
		
Click to expand...

As I’ve said several times. It was a comment by (I think) Michael Gove. It carries zero weight. If they want it in the rules then include it. If not then they must have a reason. 

Until it’s specifically referenced then I’ll continue to take the time I need, whilst ensuring that I observe the actual rules regarding social distancing.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			So if you know about it, it's not mythical.

You are correct, it's not law, it's  something the vast majority are respecting without being forced in to.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, how many of the 'vast majority' would exercise for an hour or more under normal circumstances?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			So if you know about it, it's not mythical.

You are correct, it's not law, it's  something the vast majority are respecting without being forced in to.
		
Click to expand...

No, the fact that people think that it’s a law is what is mythical!

And (IMO obviously) the vast majority are not respecting it. The vast majority only ever spend up to an hour exercising. Those who regularly spend over an hour are still doing that. 

If the hour is important, make it law. If it’s not, then leave it as is. What actually is important is social distancing.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I guess your level of fitness and preferred activity would go a long way to determining how long you should exercise for. 1 hour a day isn't much use to the likes of Chris Froome or Mo Farah.
		
Click to expand...

It's way too much for Usain Bolt though. 10 seconds is plenty apparently, and he walks the last bit.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 13, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			No, the fact that people think that it’s a law is what is mythical!

And (IMO obviously) the vast majority are not respecting it. The vast majority only ever spend up to an hour exercising. Those who regularly spend over an hour are still doing that.

If the hour is important, make it law. If it’s not, then leave it as is. What actually is important is social distancing.
		
Click to expand...

But you can also still go outside *once a day* for a walk, run, cycle. When doing this you must minimise the time you are out of your home and stay at least two metres away from anyone else that isn’t from your household.

Above is a direct post from the Gov.uk website. It still says you should minimise the time spent outside and this, in my view, makes people who spend 2-3 hours outside anti social. In cases like this, you should stick to the spirit of the guidance as well as the letter of the law


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2020)

Neilds said:



			But you can also still go outside *once a day* for a walk, run, cycle. When doing this you must minimise the time you are out of your home and stay at least two metres away from anyone else that isn’t from your household.

Above is a direct post from the Gov.uk website. It still says you should minimise the time spent outside and this, in my view, makes people who spend 2-3 hours outside anti social. In cases like this, you should stick to the spirit of the guidance as well as the letter of the law
		
Click to expand...

What the minimum is for you will be different from someone else. The minimum bike time for me is 1-2 hours. The minimum run time is 60 - 90 minutes. That’s what I need for my health (as advised by my cardiologist). I’m more than happy for you to follow whatever guidelines you want. I’ll stick to the rules. 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

It’s so frustrating - just back from our one hour walk and spent so much time watching out for cyclists tearing up behind us without any warning or tearing towards us.  Do they not know what a bell is for? Have they forgotten where their ‘pause’ button is? Same applies to most runners. Frustrating...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It’s so frustrating - just back from our one hour walk and spent so much time watching out for cyclists tearing up behind us without any warning or tearing towards us.  Do they not know what a bell is for? Have they forgotten where their ‘pause’ button is? Same applies to most runners. Frustrating...
		
Click to expand...

Were you walking on the road or pavement?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It’s so frustrating - just back from our one hour walk and spent so much time watching out for cyclists tearing up behind us without any warning or tearing towards us.  Do they not know what a bell is for? Have they forgotten where their ‘pause’ button is? Same applies to most runners. Frustrating...
		
Click to expand...

717 people would prefer to be in your shoes today.
Please do us all a favour and take a day off


----------



## User20205 (Apr 13, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			717 people would prefer to be in your shoes today.
Please do us all a favour and take a day off
		
Click to expand...

Is there a 3rd option?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2020)

In the interests of not going round in circles, I’m going to duck out of this thread now. I’m more than happy for people to follow whatever guidelines they feel best suits their lifestyle, as long as they follow the social distancing rules. 

As someone who is at a higher risk (but not high enough to have to isolate for 12 weeks thankfully) then I know what I need to do to protect myself and my family. I’m going to continue doing that until told that I can’t. 

Stay safe everyone 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

therod said:



			You should have ducked into church to escape them 👍
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t have my key with me...


----------



## Neilds (Apr 13, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			What the minimum is for you will be different from someone else. The minimum bike time for me is 1-2 hours. The minimum run time is 60 - 90 minutes. That’s what I need for my health (as advised by my cardiologist). I’m more than happy for you to follow whatever guidelines you want. I’ll stick to the rules. 👍
		
Click to expand...

So guidelines from cardiologist are to be followed to the letter, but government ( medical) guidelines can be ignored.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			717 people would prefer to be in your shoes today.
Please do us all a favour and take a day off
		
Click to expand...

What??????

this is a thread specifically about cyclists...and so I commented on my experience of cyclists today, explain what I did wrong please.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Were you walking on the road or pavement?
		
Click to expand...

I was walking along footpaths.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 13, 2020)

Neilds said:



			So guidelines from cardiologist are to be followed to the letter, but government ( medical) guidelines can be ignored.....
		
Click to expand...

And I’m back in the room 😂

Advice from MY cardiologist who best knows MY condition on how best to live within the Government rules. 

Unless you think the Government know me personally and can advise me better?


----------



## User20205 (Apr 13, 2020)

Neilds said:



			So guidelines from cardiologist are to be followed to the letter, but government ( medical) guidelines can be ignored.....
		
Click to expand...

The govt guidelines aren’t ‘medical’ re exercise. It’s an arbitrary time measurement plucked out of the air


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2020)

To my mind the "minimising the amount of time you're outside" is exactly that.
If Bluey needs a couple of hours to get the exercise his ticker needs then taking 3 hours or more wouldn't be minimising his exposure.
I'm happy with half an hour to an hour's  walk....so if I jgo hiking over the fields for 4 hours then I'm taking the proverbial.....
Some are exploiting things and staying outside longer than they need....does a peloton really need a 4 hour ride?  Does a horse rider need more than a couple of hours?
Does the dog need more than an hour?
The advice is to minimise the amount of time you're exercising outside. That doesn't mean take an hour or two more than you  need


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What??????

this is a thread specifically about cyclists...and so I commented on my experience of cyclists today, explain what I did wrong please.
		
Click to expand...

You did nothing wrong
However in this hour of need I do think some people get caught up in there own importance (that’s not aimed at you at all but in general.
717 people died today and would gladly be walking around get peeved by cyclists.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Hmmm - apparently whilst out on my one hour walk I’m not allowed to unlock and pop into my church building for ten minute to check that all is secure and well and have a little meditate as I walk round.  No law breaking but what didn’t I understand 🤔😘

I know better now having undergone corrective treatment 😉
		
Click to expand...

There are some things you should just keep to yourself!
Or between you and your God.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I was walking along footpaths.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, cycling on pavements is naughty.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 13, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			May I suggest the venerable gentleman visits the redsigned Elephant and Castle roundabout, London SE1. It's been totally redone with dedicated cycle lanes and trffic lights for them and cars. Whilst most cyclists use them, you still get quite a few that insist on using the roads, bus lanes and pavements. It can be a nightmare as a metal box driver, even when you are in your correct place and not exceeding the 20mph speed limit.
It just proves that there are idiots in all walks of life using all forms of transport and as a result, deaths and injuries will always be part of any transportation system.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but that’s no good to me in Liverpool. 
We have very few proper cycle lanes.
We need a Minister for cycling!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			The huge difference between us & Holland is, I believe, that bicycles as mass transport have been with them for some time whereas they are relatively new to us.  Consequently the infrastructure built up not allowing space for the same facilities & squeezing them in now is like trying to get a quart into a pint pot.  It's been done locally by putting a route in alongside an A road & narrowing the A road.  However any service failure in the A road and that road has to be closed to allow safe working space, which creates its own issues.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree.
But we have been having this discussion for over 30 yrs.
I have a cycle way at the back of my house that will take me from Liverpool to HULL 
I CANT GET TO Liverpool town centre without going on a major road.
We need them to get us to work and back.
There is very little will nowadays.
Down to budgets.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Ha ha I was just about to say the exact opposite 😁
If I'm walking 🚶, I find a little bell 🛎 a perfectly polite way of attracting attention.
		
Click to expand...

Except people wearing headphones.
Who then complain you frightened them!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Fair enough, cycling on pavements is naughty.
		
Click to expand...

It’s illegal isn’t it.?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			It’s illegal isn’t it.?
		
Click to expand...

As is cycling the wrong way on our towns one way system as three lads did today as we walked through town heading home. They did it because the road was quiet and they clearly couldn’t be bothered going the right (Long) way round. Whatever.


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It’s so frustrating - just back from our one hour walk..
		
Click to expand...

Exactly one hour? Are you sure? You do know that if it was a tiny bit more you are breaking the law, government guidelines, your moral responsibility and could personally be responsible for the breakdown of society as we know it. Facebook deems it so.

Now, be thankful you were walking and not on a bike! If so, the very doors of hell would have opened up and swallowed you into fiery oblivion.

Stay safe everyone . If you must kiss, no tongues.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I agree.
But we have been having this discussion for over 30 yrs.
I have a cycle way at the back of my house that will take me from Liverpool to HULL
I CANT GET TO Liverpool town centre without going on a major road.
We need them to get us to work and back.
*There is very little will nowadays.
Down to budgets*.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, it's not down to will, as there are some questionable schemes that have been forced through that in my, & others opinions, shouldn't.  And some of the schemes have had eye-watering sums thrown at them.  I'm not sure that if the FYRR had been applied to them they would have met the criteria.

In a lot of cases it is purely down to a lack of available road space.


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes but that’s no good to me in Liverpool.
We have very few proper cycle lanes.
We need a Minister for cycling!
		
Click to expand...

Fancy taking Saddiq Khan off our hands as he loves a cycle lane


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry, it's not down to will, as there are some questionable schemes that have been forced through that in my, & others opinions, shouldn't.  And some of the schemes have had eye-watering sums thrown at them.  I'm not sure that if the FYRR had been applied to them they would have met the criteria.

In a lot of cases it is purely down to a lack of available road space.
		
Click to expand...

They upgraded a major road by me couple of years ago.
It has the oldest cycle shop in Liverpool on it.
Dual carriageway with a central reservation .
No bike lane, there was plenty of room .
I asked the workers if one was planned they said NO.
Worst thing is it has a lot of stations to hire bikes ( Boris bikes alternative).


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			It’s illegal isn’t it.?
		
Click to expand...

Unless it's a designated cycle lane of course.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 13, 2020)

Slime said:



			Unless it's a designated cycle lane of course.
		
Click to expand...

Post 129.
He did say pavements.
Does shared ones count or do they have a different title?


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2020)

A few hundred yards from my house there's a pavement that's also designated as a cycle lane.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 13, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Fair enough, cycling on pavements is naughty.
		
Click to expand...

I've always been a law abiding cyclist and have never done anything wrong while cycling.


Apart from one time at university when I got stopped by the police for cycling the wrong way down a one way street.


On the pavement.


After dark with no lights.


While under the influence of alcohol.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've always been a law abiding cyclist and have never done anything wrong while cycling.


Apart from one time at university when I got stopped by the police for cycling the wrong way down a one way street.


On the pavement.


After dark with no lights.


While under the influence of alcohol.
		
Click to expand...

In my youth when I used to cycle everywhere I was pulled over for speeding a couple of times.
High Wycombe is quite hilly and theres a big one that comes down from the M40 into town.
When I was at college we had one afternoon a week up at the sports centre near the M40..
On the way home a panda car clocked me at 38.4mph in the 30 limit on this hill
He let me off as I didn't have a speedo....


----------



## DaveR (Apr 13, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've always been a law abiding cyclist and have never done anything wrong while cycling.


Apart from one time at university when I got stopped by the police for cycling the wrong way down a one way street.


On the pavement.


After dark with no lights.


While under the influence of alcohol.
		
Click to expand...

So what was the problem? 😂


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 13, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			I've always been a law abiding cyclist and have never done anything wrong while cycling.


Apart from one time at university when I got stopped by the police for cycling the wrong way down a one way street.


On the pavement.


After dark with no lights.


While under the influence of alcohol.
		
Click to expand...

Can you go down the wrong way on a one way street if your on the pavement.
Surely the pavements are not one way?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			When I was at college we had one afternoon a week up at the sports centre near the M40..
On the way home a panda car clocked me at 38.4mph in the 30 limit on this hill
...
		
Click to expand...

Thats slow
My best was coming down the long drag from Wissant (France).
Riding the white line overtaking the cars going down , at 48mph
Mountain bike, knobbly tyres,crash hat and lycra
What an adrenalin rush that was


----------



## larmen (Apr 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			In my youth when I used to cycle everywhere I was pulled over for speeding a couple of times.
High Wycombe is quite hilly and theres a big one that comes down from the M40 into town.
When I was at college we had one afternoon a week up at the sports centre near the M40..
On the way home a panda car clocked me at 38.4mph in the 30 limit on this hill
He let me off as I didn't have a speedo....
		
Click to expand...

Cyclists can't be done for speeding, but there is some charge called furious cycling which a while back got dished out in Richmond Park a lot. No idea when cycling becomes furious because if you push a big enough gear you go quite fast without any fury at all.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 13, 2020)

DaveR said:



			So what was the problem? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately I was at uni in St Andrews where they were quite used to "student antics" so there wasn't a problem and I was sent on my way with a promise not to do it again. Even though as soon as he went round the corner in his car I jumped back on the bike and cycled to the next pub. The same as when me and a mate decided to play Gladiators one night on the way home from the pub with traffic cones on our heads and signs from the roadworks strapped to our arms. The policeman simply told us off and made us put the signs and cones back and sent us home to sober up.


----------



## larmen (Apr 13, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Thats slow
My best was coming down the long drag from Wissant (France).
Riding the white line overtaking the cars going down , at 48mph
Mountain bike, knobbly tyres,crash hat and lycra
What an adrenalin rush that was

Click to expand...

I have no idea what my fastest ever was. It was coming down a hill in Keswick I think, couldn't catch the freewheel in my highest gear, but was to scared to look down at the speedo. Also too scared to actually tab the brake so had to roll it out for quite a while. Never let it go that fast again.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2020)

larmen said:



			I have no idea what my fastest ever was. It was coming down a hill in Keswick I think, couldn't catch the freewheel in my highest gear, but was to scared to look down at the speedo. Also too scared to actually tab the brake so had to roll it out for quite a while. Never let it go that fast again.
		
Click to expand...

The hill outside Wissant, is about 2 mile long which starts off steepish then slowly eases out. The road is just a normal one lane each side, so as we were overtaking cars going down there were cars coming up quite close. To have touched the brakes would have put myself and the club leader into the tarmac as he was tucked into my back wheel, and I was point. His computer said he hit 49, wheras mine only said 48. Either way it was scary and fun


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Can you go down the wrong way on a one way street if your on the pavement.
Surely the pavements are not one way?
		
Click to expand...

If you are in a vehicle that should be on the carriageway rather than the footway then yes you can.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 14, 2020)

And cyclists *can* be done for speeding.  (And to save on pedantry, I'll get the proviso in now - they can in certain circumstances...)


----------



## oxymoron (Apr 14, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The hill outside Wissant, is about 2 mile long which starts off steepish then slowly eases out. *The road is just a normal one lane each side, so as we were overtaking cars going down there were cars coming up quite close. To have touched the brakes would have put myself and the club leader into the tarmac as he was tucked into my back wheel, and I was point. His computer said he hit 49, wheras mine only said 48.* Either way it was scary and fun

Click to expand...

Devils advocate here so let the lambasting begin,,
You thought it was ok to ride on a single carriageway overtaking and getting quite close to oncoming traffic whilst  someone was on your back wheel with little room for error ?
If you had an incident and came together with a car the driver would have had to live with that as he would in all probability  been unscathed but you 2 would have probably been
 seriously injured at best . It sounds like racing on the public highway to me , did you have adequate insurance ? Was it a club outing ? If so it was so foolish it beggars belief 
you as a club , who are representing cyclists in general showing reckless behavior.
And you wonder why cyclists get bad press .

Now waiting for the inevitable "but motorists drive like that " comments but as i said , playing devils advocate  to see how you can justify your actions.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 14, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Fortunately I was at uni in St Andrews where they were quite used to "student antics" so there wasn't a problem and I was sent on my way with a promise not to do it again. *Even though as soon as he went round the corner in his car I jumped back on the bike and cycled to the next pub*. The same as when me and a mate decided to play Gladiators one night on the way home from the pub with traffic cones on our heads and signs from the roadworks strapped to our arms. The policeman simply told us off and made us put the signs and cones back and sent us home to sober up.
		
Click to expand...


Golly gosh what a rebel! Did that make your best man's speech?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 14, 2020)

As a cyclist commuter I can confirm this for some, not all however, on my daily commute.

Sometimes I feel like I am the only one looking ahead down the road/cycle way and not staring at the back of the cyclist/person in front of me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

larmen said:



			I have no idea what my fastest ever was. It was coming down a hill in Keswick I think, couldn't catch the freewheel in my highest gear, but was to scared to look down at the speedo. Also too scared to actually tab the brake so had to roll it out for quite a while. Never let it go that fast again.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly the main road down to Grasmere from Dunmail Raise? (coming from Keswick via Thirlmere) A cyclist could get very scarily fast down that.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 14, 2020)

oxymoron said:



			Devils advocate here so let the lambasting begin,,
You thought it was ok to ride on a single carriageway overtaking and getting quite close to oncoming traffic whilst  someone was on your back wheel with little room for error ?
If you had an incident and came together with a car the driver would have had to live with that as he would in all probability  been unscathed but you 2 would have probably been
seriously injured at best . It sounds like racing on the public highway to me , did you have adequate insurance ? Was it a club outing ? If so it was so foolish it beggars belief
you as a club , who are representing cyclists in general showing reckless behavior.
And you wonder why cyclists get bad press .

Now waiting for the inevitable "but motorists drive like that " comments but as i said , playing devils advocate  to see how you can justify your actions.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not justying anything. It was a moment of madness and pure adrenelin. The hill was there ,and after the very steep climb the other side and getting our legs back we set off, all at our own pace.
It was no different to any other road user when they come across a bit of road that "pleases the eye".
You may think as you will, I can't stop you or change what I did


----------



## larmen (Apr 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Possibly the main road down to Grasmere from Dunmail Raise? (coming from Keswick via Thirlmere) A cyclist could get very scarily fast down that. 

Click to expand...

It was a main road and we where staying just outside Grasmere so it sounds likely. Not my favourite cycle area as I’m a bit in the heavy side for a cyclist. My tri results were swim and run based.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 14, 2020)

Whilst we live in fairly flat Cambridgeshire there is a hill just outside the village which even gets named on OS Maps, Beltons Hill.

It's a swine to get up but very exciting to come down...luckily it's a very quiet road and you can see way past the hill so I just pedal as hard as I can and then squeal all the way down. Fastest I got to on my road bike was 38mph and my brother managed to freewheel for a mile from the bottom.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 14, 2020)

Anything over 30mph is scary.
I crashed at the bottom of a hill once ( car pulled out behind a bus)
Ended up in a rose bush.
No major injury’s but lots of cuts due to bush.
Car driver bought me a new bike to say sorry as mine was thrashed.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Thats slow
My best was coming down the long drag from Wissant (France).
Riding the white line overtaking the cars going down , at 48mph
Mountain bike, knobbly tyres,crash hat and lycra
What an adrenalin rush that was

Click to expand...

Believe me ..it was more than fast enough


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Anything over 30mph is scary.
I crashed at the bottom of a hill once ( car pulled out behind a bus)
Ended up in a rose bush.
No major injury’s but lots of cuts due to bush.
Car driver bought me a new bike to say sorry as mine was thrashed.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve hit 50+ mph coming down Ashurst Beacon into Upholland. I will freely admit to absolutely bricking it and feathering the brakes to slow down. The thought of those little tyres being my only connection with the planet was sobering!


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 14, 2020)

I hit 50+ coming down one of the hills on the south side of the Isle of Wight doing the round the island a few years ago, tucked in tight to my mates back wheel, then trying to judge the braking for the roundabout at the bottom to take it as fast as possible. Great fun, going back up the other side, not so much!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

larmen said:



			It was a main road and we where staying just outside Grasmere so it sounds likely. Not my favourite cycle area as I’m a bit in the heavy side for a cyclist. My tri results were swim and run based.
		
Click to expand...

That is one heck of a 'downhill' - and almost dead straight - it's got a couple of brake-failure pull-off places on the way down - one just before you reach the pub at the bottom of the hill


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 14, 2020)

I won't do any great speeds on my bike. Had a motorcyle crash years ago doing about 35mph with protective clothing on that resulted in 2 weeks in hospital and 12 weeks off work. I doubt my lycra would give me much protection.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That is one heck of a 'downhill' - and almost dead straight - it's got a couple of brake-failure pull-off places on the way down - one just before you reach the pub at the bottom of the hill 

Click to expand...

Brake failure fatality descending Honister Pass on 21st March.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I won't do any great speeds on my bike. Had a motorcyle crash years ago doing about 35mph with protective clothing on that resulted in 2 weeks in hospital and 12 weeks off work. I doubt my lycra would give me much protection.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, with the speed you chased that bloke up the fairway at Carnoustie I don’t think you should worry about going fast on your bike.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 14, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I’ve hit 50+ mph coming down Ashurst Beacon into Upholland. I will freely admit to absolutely bricking it and feathering the brakes to slow down. The thought of those little tyres being my only connection with the planet was sobering!
		
Click to expand...

Been down there it is a big hill.
I guess St Andish is Standish where do you play.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Been down there it is a big hill.
I guess St Andish is Standish where do you play.
		
Click to expand...

I’m over at Bolton Old Links mate. I now live on the site of the old Standish Golf Club.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 14, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I’m over at Bolton Old Links mate. I now live on the site of the old Standish Golf Club.
		
Click to expand...

Never played Standish but the Old Links is quality.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Haha let's hijack the thread.

Bog standard Ultegra, not been changed since I bought the bike. It's a 2014 Focus Ergoride 2.0

https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/focus/izalco-ergoride-2-0-2014

Although it's a few years old now I've ridden several other bikes since I bought it and nothing feels as comfortable to me. It's a keeper for a few more years yet.

What are you 'gaming'?
		
Click to expand...

Were you fitted for this? How fast can you cycle in each gear? (forum speeds acceptable)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Were you fitted for this? How fast can you cycle in each gear? (forum speeds acceptable)
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't fitted as such but I did test ride it before buying. As for speeds in each gear, absolutely no idea! I'm not quick, average around 15-17mph on a long run. I guess in forum terms that would make me an 18-20 handicapper?


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I wasn't fitted as such but I did test ride it before buying. As for speeds in each gear, absolutely no idea! I'm not quick, average around 15-17mph on a long run. I guess in forum terms that would make me an 18-20 handicapper? 

Click to expand...

Hey! There is nothing wrong with being an 18-20 handicapper


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 15, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Hey! There is nothing wrong with being an 18-20 handicapper  

Click to expand...

Says the 16capper who was level par thru 15 and kicked my arse!


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Says the 16capper who was level par thru 15 and kicked my arse!  

Click to expand...

I can't help it if Hayling is an easy mickey mouse course


----------



## Rooter (Apr 15, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I won't do any great speeds on my bike. Had a motorcyle crash years ago doing about 35mph with protective clothing on that resulted in 2 weeks in hospital and 12 weeks off work. I doubt my lycra would give me much protection.
		
Click to expand...

I mutter the same to myself when I see people on motorbikes in shorts and t shirt. Would you run as fast as you can and dive on the tarmac? no way! That would hurt! and that's 10mph maximum! 

I am a cyclist, touch wood not had a serious accident, but had some close calls with some doorknob drivers that don't give you the space or think they have to give way to you.

I'm not going out on my roadbike during lockdown, I don't want to be a statistic that ends up using resources needed elsewhere, so turbo only for me or some gentle MTB trails. Certainly no KOM chasing!!


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 17, 2020)

Fish said:



View attachment 30027

Click to expand...

Jesus wept 🤤


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 17, 2020)

Fish said:



View attachment 30027

Click to expand...

There not proper cyclists.
Gucci backpacks??


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 17, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I wasn't fitted as such but I did test ride it before buying. As for speeds in each gear, absolutely no idea! I'm not quick, average around 15-17mph on a long run. I guess in forum terms that would make me an 18-20 handicapper? 

Click to expand...

Having cycled and been in a club, don't put yourself down your about a 12.


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2020)

Fish said:



View attachment 30027

Click to expand...

The dangers are definitely out there, for motorists AND cyclists.
Not only should cyclists pay attention to what clothes they are wearing, but they should also be aware of getting a bicycle with the correct colour saddle, otherwise all sorts of misunderstandings could arise!!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm sure that's the one I met on a golf trip to Thailand ....


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 18, 2020)

Leftie said:



			I'm sure that's the one I met on a golf trip to Thailand ....

Click to expand...

Meeting them is fine... Waking up, in the same bed, is when it becomes worrying 😕...


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 18, 2020)

Cycling can be so positive mentally and physically. I think on the continent it is associated with very positive images as part of culture (Giro, Vuelta, Roubaix, Le Tour) whereas in the UK we tend to get the negative them and us agenda.

Awesome.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2020)

That looks a great road for thrashing my AMG down. Get these cyclists out of the way!


----------



## Griffsters (Apr 18, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			That looks a great road for thrashing my AMG down. Get these cyclists out of the way!
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough its the cars that slow down the cyclists  Get these drivers out of my bloody way!


----------



## Slime (Apr 18, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			That looks a great road for thrashing my AMG down. Get these cyclists out of the way!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I'd love to take the Wolf for a cruise along that road.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 18, 2020)

Love to do it on the full susser MTB


----------



## Leftie (Apr 19, 2020)

Re the thread title


----------



## Leftie (Apr 19, 2020)

And just for balance (after an afternoon in the park ensuring social distancing) ....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			That looks a great road for thrashing my AMG down. Get these cyclists out of the way!
		
Click to expand...




Griffsters said:



			Funnily enough its the cars that slow down the cyclists  Get these drivers out of my bloody way!
		
Click to expand...

You can both clear off, that's Ducati country!!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 19, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Cycling can be so positive mentally and physically. I think on the continent it is associated with very positive images as part of culture (Giro, Vuelta, Roubaix, Le Tour) whereas in the UK we tend to get the negative them and us agenda.

Awesome.

View attachment 30032


View attachment 30031

Click to expand...

spent 2 summers in Northern France racing and the attitude is night and day comp to the UK. was back in the 90's when cycling wasn't as popular.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You can both clear off, that's Ducati country!! 

Click to expand...

But's theres no breakdown shop every 400 metres


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But's theres no breakdown shop every 400 metres

Click to expand...

Cheeky beggar; they've come on leaps & bounds in that department since Audi took them over.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2020)

My bike is occasionally automatically changing gear - usually under load and at the most inopportune time!

Been doing some reading and could be as simple as using the barrel adjuster to tighten the cable...

Anyone on here got a clue?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			My bike is occasionally automatically changing gear - usually under load and at the most inopportune time!

Been doing some reading and could be as simple as using the barrel adjuster to tighten the cable...

Anyone on here got a clue?
		
Click to expand...

That's a good place to start. Check the chain is running centrally through the adjuster (derailleur). If not adjust using the barrel screw. Plenty of videos on YouTube.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Cheeky beggar; they've come on leaps & bounds in that department since Audi took them over. 

Click to expand...

A friend of mine used to have a Ducati 900SD Damah, nad after he had stayed over one night I remember as we watched him pull away how stupid those 4 bolts looked holding the rear sprocket in place on the wheel.
10 minutes later he was on the phone, those 4 bolts had sheared and he was stuck.
That was of course one of the rare occaisions the bike wasnt having the engine or gearbox worked on...usually alternate jobs every couple of months


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			My bike is occasionally automatically changing gear - usually under load and at the most inopportune time!

Been doing some reading and could be as simple as using the barrel adjuster to tighten the cable...

Anyone on here got a clue?
		
Click to expand...

The shifter at the handle bars may have a little aduster, but there should be one at the rear mech as the cable enters it. Rotate the adjuster anti clockwise if the chain is changing down to a smaller gear, or clockwise if the chain is chaning up a gear.
You cannot harm or damage it by playing with it, so don't be afraid to twiddle a little bit with it.
Try it little bits at a time, and suspend the rear wheel somehow and turn the pedals and try changin the gears. You should be able to find a happy medium where it will change happily up and down.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			A friend of mine used to have a Ducati 900SD Damah, nad after he had stayed over one night I remember as we watched him pull away how stupid those 4 bolts looked holding the rear sprocket in place on the wheel.
10 minutes later he was on the phone, those 4 bolts had sheared and he was stuck.
That was of course one of the rare occaisions the bike wasnt having the engine or gearbox worked on...usually alternate jobs every couple of months

Click to expand...

They were not the best mechanically then, but in fairness the Darmah was a new model 40 years ago from memory.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The shifter at the handle bars may have a little aduster, but there should be one at the rear mech as the cable enters it. Rotate the adjuster anti clockwise if the chain is changing down to a smaller gear, or clockwise if the chain is chaning up a gear.
You cannot harm or damage it by playing with it, so don't be afraid to twiddle a little bit with it.
Try it little bits at a time, and suspend the rear wheel somehow and turn the pedals and try changin the gears. You should be able to find a happy medium where it will change happily up and down.
		
Click to expand...

It has one on both so wasn't sure which one to start with. It is going down onto smaller cog on rear so halfway up a hill isn't fun! So which way do I turn it?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			It has one on both so wasn't sure which one to start with. It is going down onto smaller cog on rear so halfway up a hill isn't fun! So which way do I turn it?
		
Click to expand...

If the rear gear is dropping down a sprocket on the back then rotate the barrel anticlockwise to  give a lttle more cable tension. I imagine that when you're peddling you get a "chatter" from the rear end, a small rotation of that barrel adjuster should stop it. As I said, you cant damage it all you are doing is just adjusting the cable tension at the rear mech


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			My bike is occasionally automatically changing gear - usually under load and at the most inopportune time!

Been doing some reading and could be as simple as using the barrel adjuster to tighten the cable...

Anyone on here got a clue?
		
Click to expand...

Probably just the cable has stretched a tad the adjuster will take up the slack.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks guys. I can just hear a teeny sound as if it's not quite sitting right so will give it a go.

So I rotate anti clockwise...at handlebars or rear, or either or both?? Thanks!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Thanks guys. I can just hear a teeny sound as if it's not quite sitting right so will give it a go.

So I rotate anti clockwise...at handlebars or rear, or either or both?? Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Either will do. The adjuster at the shifter allows you to tweak it as you ride. 
If you do it on the shifter as you ride, you will find the noise get louder then possibly shift gear if you go the wrong way (clockwise or closing a tap ).
If it was a big adjustment, I would always make it at the rear mech, but small tweaks I would do at the shifter end where possible.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 20, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Probably just the cable has stretched a tad the adjuster will take up the slack.
		
Click to expand...




Bunkermagnet said:



			Either will do. The adjuster at the shifter allows you to tweak it as you ride.
If you do it on the shifter as you ride, you will find the noise get louder then possibly shift gear if you go the wrong way (clockwise or closing a tap ).
If it was a big adjustment, I would always make it at the rear mech, but small tweaks I would do at the shifter end where possible.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much guys. Just home from 15 very windy miles and not a single jump out of gear and so smooth and quiet. I hadn't realised the effort on the changer to move to a bigger cog on the back was so much more than it needed to be. So today they clicked into gear really easily and I even dared to stand and "climb" without worrying I might come a cropper if the chain jumped a cog or two.

I reviewed your advice and googles before adjusting but the latter never really quite explained it as well. The front barrel adjuster didn't seem to want to turn much anti-clockwise but turned the back one a few little "teeth" round and worked a treat.

It's such a cracking bike, which was a real bargain on FB Marketplace, and today it felt amazing 

Question - when you talk about moving up/down a gear is it chain direction or resistance change? I've never been sure...especially as the latter is the opposite between front and rear mechs.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 20, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Question - when you talk about moving up/down a gear is it chain direction or resistance change? I've never been sure...especially as the latter is the opposite between front and rear mechs.
		
Click to expand...

When I talk about up and down gears, I should have said I mean up and down the rear sprocket...so up is going to a larger sprocket , likewise down to a smaller sprocket.
For the front rings(chainset) I talk in granny (smallest) middle and big ring(largest)


----------



## sunshine (Apr 20, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			It's such a cracking bike, which was a real bargain on FB Marketplace
		
Click to expand...

Probably stolen. Like most bargain bikes on gumtree, fb etc. Not your fault if it was!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 20, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Probably stolen. Like most bargain bikes on gumtree, fb etc. Not your fault if it was!
		
Click to expand...

Not in this case. Woman whose son worked in a bike shop locally and persuaded her to buy this bike which she'd hardly ridden. She was clueless about the spec so I spoke to him about it. She also gave me the matching helmet and clothing too...I'd say 100% genuine.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 20, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Thanks so much guys. Just home from 15 very windy miles and not a single jump out of gear and so smooth and quiet. I hadn't realised the effort on the changer to move to a bigger cog on the back was so much more than it needed to be. So today they clicked into gear really easily and I even dared to stand and "climb" without worrying I might come a cropper if the chain jumped a cog or two.

I reviewed your advice and googles before adjusting but the latter never really quite explained it as well. The front barrel adjuster didn't seem to want to turn much anti-clockwise but turned the back one a few little "teeth" round and worked a treat.

It's such a cracking bike, which was a real bargain on FB Marketplace, and today it felt amazing 

Question - when you talk about moving up/down a gear is it chain direction or resistance change? I've never been sure...especially as the latter is the opposite between front and rear mechs.
		
Click to expand...

It’s probably never been adjusted normally this only happens when new so is adjusted at first service.
But your right the long travel to change gear is a clue and a clickity clack before it changes.
Nothing worse than missing a gear going uphill.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 30, 2020)

Don't want to start a new cycling thread, so as this one has become a bit general purpose I'll add this to it...
I've been cycling a little to break up my exercise patterns and have enjoyed it more than I expected... 
I've done a little cycle touring in the last couple of years. It's been fantastic. I've not taken my own (elderly) steed, but have hired something when I've got there for a few days. I'm thinking I might go as far as to get my own kit, so I've done what I would do if I was looking at golf clubs - browse ebay for kit that's a few years old but essentially not much different to what's currently available.
Imagine my surprise to see that most of it is not much cheaper than new, and even bikes that are more than 10 years old are still very expensive. 
I'm intrigued at the difference - the demographic is similar. Golf clubs are even less likely to suffer meaningful wear and tear than bikes. And yet golf clubs more than a few years old are a pittance, while bikes that I might have purchased 20 years ago still cost 100s of pounds.
What gives??


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 30, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Don't want to start a new cycling thread, so as this one has become a bit general purpose I'll add this to it...
I've been cycling a little to break up my exercise patterns and have enjoyed it more than I expected...
I've done a little cycle touring in the last couple of years. It's been fantastic. I've not taken my own (elderly) steed, but have hired something when I've got there for a few days. I'm thinking I might go as far as to get my own kit, so I've done what I would do if I was looking at golf clubs - browse ebay for kit that's a few years old but essentially not much different to what's currently available.
Imagine my surprise to see that most of it is not much cheaper than new, and even bikes that are more than 10 years old are still very expensive.
I'm intrigued at the difference - the demographic is similar. Golf clubs are even less likely to suffer meaningful wear and tear than bikes. And yet golf clubs more than a few years old are a pittance, while bikes that I might have purchased 20 years ago still cost 100s of pounds.
What gives??
		
Click to expand...

Bikes on eBay are currently in very high demand. 

Sales have gone through the roof with the lockdown and it’s taking time for new bikes to be delivered so people are buying from Facebook and eBay. 

Some of the prices I have seen are a joke. 

I guarantee after the lockdown has ended there is going to be some bargains to be had.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2020)

Has the technology changed so dramatically? Probably not. My road bike is a gorgeous Bianchi which I guess I've had for something like 15+ years and it still looks modern. Gear shifters have moved on but the majority till have the old system.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2020)

Also - as stated - since gyms closed and lockdown the prices and availability of all fitness gear has gone through the roof.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 30, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Don't want to start a new cycling thread, so as this one has become a bit general purpose I'll add this to it...
I've been cycling a little to break up my exercise patterns and have enjoyed it more than I expected...
I've done a little cycle touring in the last couple of years. It's been fantastic. I've not taken my own (elderly) steed, but have hired something when I've got there for a few days. I'm thinking I might go as far as to get my own kit, so I've done what I would do if I was looking at golf clubs - browse ebay for kit that's a few years old but essentially not much different to what's currently available.
Imagine my surprise to see that most of it is not much cheaper than new, and even bikes that are more than 10 years old are still very expensive.
I'm intrigued at the difference - the demographic is similar. Golf clubs are even less likely to suffer meaningful wear and tear than bikes. And yet golf clubs more than a few years old are a pittance, while bikes that I might have purchased 20 years ago still cost 100s of pounds.
What gives??
		
Click to expand...

Golf clubs cost you money. Green fees etc.
Bikes save you money. Travel expenses .


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2020)

The parts that wear on a bike are pretty cheap and easy to replace and can also be upgraded to more modern spec so a 5 or 10 year old bike can still be in very good condition.


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2020)

drive4show said:



			The parts that wear on a bike are pretty cheap and easy to replace and can also be upgraded to more modern spec so a 5 or 10 year old bike can still be in very good condition.
		
Click to expand...

triggers broom syndrome


----------



## pendodave (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks all. There's plenty of truth in all of it. Especially that demand is likely to be pretty high over the next few weeks. I guess I'm not the only one who has nothing better to spend hobby cash on.
Also, I'm imagining that bike magazines are not full of ads promising 10 mph faster or 'extra forgiveness' for every new bike ever produced.
One good thing is that, despite everything, I have not signed up to any bike forums or started reading bike monthly magazine. Or even watching youtube videos which promise to stop me veering uncontrollably from left to right...


----------



## Diamond (Apr 30, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Friend of mine got access to a cycling forum similar to this one - yes they have Brexit and Covid-19 threads just the same as us but nowhere near as funny or educated as we is.   But some of their other threads around Covid-19 are truly unbelievable.

There is one for people to post their best times for particular routes with comments about how good it is so few cars are on the road and that this should continue indefinitely.
Another one has pages critising pedestrians and "non-serious" cyclists for getting in their way.
And one more has a ton of comments slagging off the police for stopping them riding in bulk around Box Hill in Surrey so they can do the Olympic course.

They are totally on another planet to everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Where does getting dressed in Lycra and cycling 20 miles fit into the message of stay home protect the NHS?  Anyone that leaves the house needs a very good reason, I would be happy to horse whip and castrate cyclists if they come past my house. I just need Boris to give me the nod,I will get those rusty garden shears out the shed.


----------



## larmen (Apr 30, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Bikes on eBay are currently in very high demand.

Sales have gone through the roof with the lockdown and it’s taking time for new bikes to be delivered so people are buying from Facebook and eBay.

Some of the prices I have seen are a joke.
		
Click to expand...

I should really try to shift my TT bike then, but I am actually worried about trying to sell anything if real value on eBay. People here have problems selling an 80£ golf club, I wouldn’t want to have that with a 1500+ bike.


----------



## User20204 (Apr 30, 2020)

I put my cx bike on gumtree last week and could've sold it a dozen times over, wished I'd advertised for more.

I doubt there will be much demand for a TT bike mind, though many may not know the difference. 

Had my first shot of an emtb, oh my word, that is the future, they are magnificent.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2020)

larmen said:



			I should really try to shift my TT bike then, but I am actually worried about trying to sell anything if real value on eBay. People here have problems selling an 80£ golf club, I wouldn’t want to have that with a 1500+ bike.
		
Click to expand...

You should try gumtree then. I advertised a bike on there for £1800 and a guy offered me £200 

Gumtree really is the home of the halfwit.


----------



## larmen (Apr 30, 2020)

Cyclocross seems to be the new midlife crisis now, and everyone needs equipment. I had my crisis during the Ironman area ;-)


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 30, 2020)

I’m desperate to get back in my own little world. Missing this more than golf.


----------



## sunshine (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I put my cx bike on gumtree last week and could've sold it a dozen times over, wished I'd advertised for more.

I doubt there will be much demand for a TT bike mind, though many may not know the difference.

Had my first shot of an emtb, oh my word, that is the future, they are magnificent.
		
Click to expand...

Please educate me - what's the difference between cx, tt, emtb, other types?


----------



## larmen (May 1, 2020)

Cyclocross bike is like a road bike with knobbly tires.
A road bike is also sometimes called a racing bike which had drop bars (look like a weird S).
Emtb is an electric mountain bike.
TT is a time trial bike, it is what you see triathletes using. It is faster but because you don’t ride it in groups you have less control. Most of the time you don’t have your hands anywhere near the brakes.

Most bikes you see are hybrids. They are a bit like road bikes but have mudguards and a different handle bar (flattish) for more comport.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Had my first shot of an emtb, oh my word, that is the future, they are magnificent.
		
Click to expand...

My Emtb is probably the best thing I've ever bought, soooo much fun.
Which one did you test ride?


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			My Emtb is probably the best thing I've ever bought, soooo much fun.
Which one did you test ride?
		
Click to expand...

Twas a Cube HT but if and when I buy one it will be a FS.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 1, 2020)

We are going to get ourselves a simple indoor cycle trainer 'stand'.  Don't have to speed around town and around the country on a bike to keep fit.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We are going to get ourselves a simple indoor cycle trainer 'stand'.  Don't have to speed around town and around the country on a bike to keep fit.
		
Click to expand...

True but turbo trainers have to be one of the most boring forms of exercise ever inverted. One of the great things about cycling is being out in the fresh air and seeing things around you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Twas a Cube HT but if and when I buy one it will be a FS.
		
Click to expand...

I quite like Cube bikes.

I am looking at the Attain SL 2020 Road bike but I am not getting it now as its full whack, I shall wait till the mad panic on buying bikes dies down and will get it for less than a grand.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

drive4show said:



			True but turbo trainers have to be one of the most boring forms of exercise ever inverted. One of the great things about cycling is being out in the fresh air and seeing things around you.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Zwift Gordon.

Its perfect for winter cycling and its kept me going over winter and even now with the lockdown its been awesome.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 1, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have you tried Zwift Gordon.

Its perfect for winter cycling and its kept me going over winter and even now with the lockdown its been awesome.
		
Click to expand...

No, if I can't get out on the bike I'm quite happy to do something else. Concept looks good though


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Twas a Cube HT but if and when I buy one it will be a FS.
		
Click to expand...

My final two were down to a Cube and Whyte FS, both have the new Bosch motor which is excellent and not failing en masse like the Brose (Specialized) and Shimano motors seem to be.


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I put my cx bike on gumtree last week and could've sold it a dozen times over, wished I'd advertised for more.

I doubt there will be much demand for a TT bike mind, though many may not know the difference.

Had my first shot of an emtb, oh my word, that is the future, they are magnificent.
		
Click to expand...

whats an EMTB?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			whats an EMTB?
		
Click to expand...

Electric


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

drive4show said:



			No, if I can't get out on the bike I'm quite happy to do something else. Concept looks good though 

Click to expand...

Its cracking, got me through winter.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I quite like Cube bikes.

I am looking at the Attain SL 2020 Road bike but I am not getting it now as its full whack, I shall wait till the mad panic on buying bikes dies down and will get it for less than a grand.
		
Click to expand...

Cube offer the best bang for buck when it comes to mtb's with Canyon a close second, problem with Canyon is they are direct to customer which isn't normally an issue but if I were to be buying an e bike it will have to be local.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Cube offer the best bang for buck when it comes to mtb's with Canyon a close second, problem with Canyon is they are direct to customer which isn't normally an issue but if I were to be buying an e bike it will have to be local.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, I will always buy from a local bike shop.

Much easier for when things go wrong.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Cube offer the best bang for buck when it comes to mtb's with Canyon a close second, problem with Canyon is they are direct to customer which isn't normally an issue but if I were to be buying an e bike it will have to be local.
		
Click to expand...

Commencal make a cracking ebike as well but again it's distance buying.


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

have to say i'm missing my MTB, custom built steel with Pace carbon forks. got it in 97 great ride, got a crack in one of the frame. it can be repaired but not got the tools to remove the BB and forks so i can send it away.
Got myself a Fatbike last year, a good workout with the big tyres.

been toying with getting another road bike and the quiter roads would have been a good oppo to get back out on the road, but too many little twits driving around still that think they are rally drivers


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Electric
		
Click to expand...

whats the point of that??

unless you are a downhiller i suppose, be handy for fort william trail


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			whats the point of that??

unless you are a downhiller i suppose, be handy for fort william trail
		
Click to expand...

@Beezerk would be better answering that.

I havent tried one yet but I have seen some reviews on road bikes and they are certainly more help if you are doing a lot of climbing.


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



@Beezerk would be better answering that.

I havent tried one yet but I have seen some reviews on road bikes and they are certainly more help if you are doing a lot of climbing.
		
Click to expand...

that must explain why i keep getting overtaken by all and sundry


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			whats the point of that??

l
		
Click to expand...

Get a shot of one and you'll find out.


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Get a shot of one and you'll find out.
		
Click to expand...

don't need one... have rupert on one of those Bikejoring harnesses, though down hill is effing scary, and he does like to stop for a pee on the steepest part of a climb


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			don't need one... have rupert on one of those Bikejoring harnesses, though down hill is effing scary, and he does like to stop for a pee on the steepest part of a climb

Click to expand...


I didn't say you did need one, you asked what the point of them is, I said, get a shot of one and you'll find out.


----------



## patricks148 (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I didn't say you did need one, you asked what the point of them is, I said, get a shot of one and you'll find out.
		
Click to expand...

not much chance TBH, is it to help you get up climbs, i could see if you were just interested in downhilling i would be of use, but for me i still enjoy going uphill under my own steam... even though being so fat its hard work now


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			whats the point of that??

unless you are a downhiller i suppose, be handy for fort william trail
		
Click to expand...

Fun end of.
My local woods has some decent trails, you can go from top to bottom once, maybe twice if you're feeling up for it. We can now go up and down as much as we want as hills don't really exist anymore. Don't get me wrong, you still have to pedal A LOT but it can be as easy or as hard as you want it to be.
The extra weight means they are very stable downhill as well, point and plough 🤣
We also sometimes do normal cross country long distance rides, I did 45 miles to Tynemouth and back last Saturday afternoon just for a laugh, there's no way I'd have considered that on my normal MTB.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

El Beasto last Saturday 😎


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

What motor is that ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 1, 2020)

drive4show said:



			True but turbo trainers have to be one of the most boring forms of exercise ever inverted. One of the great things about cycling is being out in the fresh air and seeing things around you.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - but cycling not possible if I am going to use my one hour exercise a day to go for a walk with my Mrs...besides - I'm not going to be out to do any time trialling or such like.  I'll put my head phones on and listen to some music or something else for 30mins or so.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			What motor is that ?
		
Click to expand...

New Bosch Gen 4.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			El Beasto last Saturday 😎
		
Click to expand...

Mountain bikes aint my thing but that looks good.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			New Bosch Gen 4.
		
Click to expand...


The Cubes come with the new gen 4, smooth as silk. I see yours has the purion display, Cube have the Kiox, very funky indeed with loads of screens.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			The Cubes come with the new gen 4, smooth as silk. I see yours has the purion display, Cube have the Kiox, very funky indeed with loads of screens.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mine has the bottom range display but it does everything I need, plus it's less expensive to replace should it get smashed 😁
Only negative is you can't change the levels on the assist modes like you can on other motors, saying that though I just leave it in Emtb mode most of the time anyway as it's like a catch all setting.


----------



## Rooter (May 1, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Absolutely. Where does getting dressed in Lycra and cycling 20 miles fit into the message of stay home protect the NHS?  Anyone that leaves the house needs a very good reason, I would be happy to horse whip and castrate cyclists if they come past my house. I just need Boris to give me the nod,I will get those rusty garden shears out the shed.
		
Click to expand...

It says it here. https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...avirus-outbreak-faqs-what-you-can-and-cant-do

20 miles I can do in an hour no problem, so what seems to be your issue? is it that you cant go and do what you want, so you have to hate on everyone else?

Get a life.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yes mine has the bottom range display but it does everything I need, plus it's less expensive to replace should it get smashed 😁
Only negative is you can't change the levels on the assist modes like you can on other motors, saying that though I just leave it in Emtb mode most of the time anyway as it's like a catch all setting.
		
Click to expand...

Ye emtb mode seems to be like auto. Gonna have one once I get back to work, my days of long brutal climbs are over and these  open up stuff I now no longer look at, not bloody cheap though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 1, 2020)

Quality bit of kit beezerk but isn't that a bit like going for a jog........in your car


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Quality bit of kit beezerk but isn't that a bit like going for a jog........in your car  

Click to expand...

Don't kid yourself, you can get a good work out believe me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Don't kid yourself, you can get a good work out believe me.
		
Click to expand...

I had a very quick ride on an electric bike a couple of years ago, it just felt like cheating. He was an old guy who used it for transport, are there different levels of assistance because the one I tried was totally effortless.


----------



## Rooter (May 1, 2020)

I have foolishly entered another Zwift TT race in the morning, it's organised by a club in my town, they have been getting the maximum of 1000 people twice a week!

Last time I did a zwift TT, I came dead last! By a long way!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I have foolishly entered another Zwift TT race in the morning, it's organised by a club in my town, they have been getting the maximum of 1000 people twice a week!

Last time I did a zwift TT, I came dead last! By a long way!
		
Click to expand...

Thats cracking.

How far and what sort of time are you doing?


----------



## larmen (May 1, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I have foolishly entered another Zwift TT race in the morning, it's organised by a club in my town, they have been getting the maximum of 1000 people twice a week!

Last time I did a zwift TT, I came dead last! By a long way!
		
Click to expand...

You need to wear the right gear. Area helmet and tight socks. Did you shave your legs? ;-)


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I had a very quick ride on an electric bike a couple of years ago, it just felt like cheating. He was an old guy who used it for transport, are there different levels of assistance because the one I tried was totally effortless.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine a road going e bike on relatively flat land isn't giving you much of a workout, take an emtb off road on trials etc and it'll get the heart pumping if you want it to.


----------



## Rooter (May 1, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thats cracking.

How far and what sort of time are you doing?
		
Click to expand...

Its 10 and a little bit miles, not done this route before (Tempus Fugit), but expect to do it in around 28-30 mins? I'm not very fast. will probably average 180-200w.


----------



## Rooter (May 1, 2020)

larmen said:



			You need to wear the right gear. Area helmet and tight socks. Did you shave your legs? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! Yeh, might stick my aero tri suit on too!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Its 10 and a little bit miles, not done this route before (Tempus Fugit), but expect to do it in around 28-30 mins? I'm not very fast. will probably average 180-200w.
		
Click to expand...

180-200W isnt too bad at all


----------



## larmen (May 1, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Its 10 and a little bit miles, not done this route before (Tempus Fugit), but expect to do it in around 28-30 mins? I'm not very fast. will probably average 180-200w.
		
Click to expand...

What is your weight? I used to do 10 miles in about 27 minutes, usually last between the old guys or just behind, and I was doing 210 - 220 watts for that. Got overtaken by an gold guy on a trike once going uphill, and I was pushing it. Flew past him downhill on the TT bike where he couldn't get aero at all.


----------



## Rooter (May 1, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			180-200W isnt too bad at all 

Click to expand...

around 3w/kg which is average at best. Some of the quick lads will be pushing over well over 400w for the ten miles!! but are they happy?! lol


----------



## Rooter (May 1, 2020)

larmen said:



			What is your weight? I used to do 10 miles in about 27 minutes, usually last between the old guys or just behind, and I was doing 210 - 220 watts for that. Got overtaken by an gold guy on a trike once going uphill, and I was pushing it. Flew past him downhill on the TT bike where he couldn't get aero at all.
		
Click to expand...

73kg, so around 3w/kg. its funny on zwift, even in the lowest cat, you still get smashed by all and sundry! its fun for me, not bothered where I come really! I will wear my HR strap to prove I am legit.


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2020)

Just adding something I've seen on Twitter just now that you bikers might want to be aware of.
In Thames Valley area (Bucks/Berks/Oxon) there have 80 arrests of drink drivers in the last week.........yep..the last week.
And I suspect those numbers will be mirrored across the country 
Keep 'em peeled Guys


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

Rooter said:



			around 3w/kg which is average at best. Some of the quick lads will be pushing over well over 400w for the ten miles!! but are they happy?! lol
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes I have seen some real power from some on zwift, I can push 600 in a sprint and I am done,  I cant maintain anything over 250w-275w for long.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just adding something I've seen on Twitter just now that you bikers might want to be aware of.
In Thames Valley area (Bucks/Berks/Oxon) there have 80 arrests of drink drivers in the last week.........yep..the last week.
And I suspect those numbers will be mirrored across the country
Keep 'em peeled Guys

Click to expand...

Where are they going too or from if they have been drink driving, they cant be driving back from the pub


----------



## larmen (May 1, 2020)

Rooter said:



			73kg, so around 3w/kg. its funny on zwift, even in the lowest cat, you still get smashed by all and sundry! its fun for me, not bothered where I come really! I will wear my HR strap to prove I am legit.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a lot more power than I used to put out. I (had to) race at 90 kg. Well, kind of diet choice really.

Recently I had a bike test for my cardiologist. He was impressed that I topped out at just over 200 watts. I didn't want to tell him that a few years ago I kept up 210 for an hour rather than just a couple of seconds.


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Where are they going too or from if they have been drink driving, they cant be driving back from the pub 

Click to expand...

Drinking at home then driving out for a walk or shopping or work the next morning
Lots getting consumed at home at the moment


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			180-200W isnt too bad at all 

Click to expand...

It is although when you think of TdF GC riders they average around 400 over the whole race, absolutely eye watering.


----------



## Rooter (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			It is although when you think of TdF GC riders they average around 400 over the whole race, absolutely eye watering.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!! although in the context of the forum, Rory drives the ball 330yards, I think Pro's in all sports are different beasts and should not be compared!!


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Exactly!! although in the context of the forum, Rory drives the ball 330yards, I think Pro's in all sports are different beasts and should not be compared!!
		
Click to expand...

ye absolutely, different level altogether.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

I should say, I wasn't belittling yourself, I was just highlighting for others who may not be aware of such numbers and definitely not comparing.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Sprinters put out over 1600w in their bursts


----------



## larmen (May 1, 2020)

I think a lot of us remember the pictures of Robert Foestemann which legs made Chris Hoy's legs look like match sticks.
Or the French Sprinter who for some reason had to start the road race in 2012 as well and dropped out before Richmond park as it got hilly.
Very short peak power values, but massive values.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Quality bit of kit beezerk but isn't that a bit like going for a jog........in your car  

Click to expand...

🤣
Typical unbeliever comment 😁
The bikes are twice the weight of a normal MTB, up to around 25kg due to the battery and motor so try riding that without assistance 😯
There are generally three or four different modes you can select, eco right up to turbo, eco sort of mimics like you're riding a normal bike so the motor is only assisting a very small amount to counteract the weight of the bike, turbo is like you would imagine, crazy.
Also don't forget, the bikes are restricted up to 25kmph so anything above that you're on your own as the motor disengages.
Like I said before, you don't buy these for fitness although in some ways they are harder to ride than a regular MTB, you ride them to have a massive beaming grin on your face every time you get on it 👍
For the record though, the 45 miler I did last weekend was about 95% eco mode and 5% Emtb just to get up the very steep hill at the end, I worked out I burned maybe 2000 calories, all while I was having loads of fun 😁


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣
Typical unbeliever comment 😁
The bikes are twice the weight of a normal MTB, up to around 25kg due to the battery and motor so try riding that without assistance 😯
There are generally three or four different modes you can select, eco right up to turbo, eco sort of mimics like you're riding a normal bike so the motor is only assisting a very small amount to counteract the weight of the bike, turbo is like you would imagine, crazy.
Also don't forget, the bikes are restricted up to 25kmph so anything above that you're on your own as the motor disengages.
Like I said before, you don't buy these for fitness although in some ways they are harder to ride than a regular MTB, you ride them to have a massive beaming grin on your face every time you get on it 👍
For the record though, the 45 miler I did last weekend was about 95% eco mode and 5% Emtb just to get up the very steep hill at the end, I worked out I burned maybe 2000 calories, all while I was having loads of fun 😁
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣

Also don't forget, the bikes are restricted up to 25kmph so anything above that you're on your own as the motor disengages.
Like I said before, you don't buy these for fitness although in some ways they are harder to ride than a regular MTB, you ride them to have a massive beaming grin on your face every time you get on it 👍
For the record though, the 45 miler I did last weekend was about 95% eco mode and 5% Emtb just to get up the very steep hill at the end, I worked out I burned maybe 2000 calories, all while I was having loads of fun 😁
		
Click to expand...

I have been told by someone who's had 2 emtb's, that just like the electric scooters they can be "chipped" so the electronic limiters are removed and thus they go a lot faster.
Having seen an ehybrid and e scooter both exceeding 30 easy without any input whatsoever on the flat, I can believe it.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I have been told by someone who's had 2 emtb's, that just like the electric scooters they can be "chipped" so the electronic limiters are removed and thus they go a lot faster.
Having seen an ehybrid and e scooter both exceeding 30 easy without any input whatsoever on the flat, I can believe it.
		
Click to expand...

The older versions can be "cheated" by moving the spoke magnet but the gen 4 Bosch doesn't allow that to happen so you'd need to fit a speedbox 3 wiring kit, which will immediately invalidate your warranty.

Not sure about the yamaha or shimano motors.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I have been told by someone who's had 2 emtb's, that just like the electric scooters they can be "chipped" so the electronic limiters are removed and thus they go a lot faster.
Having seen an ehybrid and e scooter both exceeding 30 easy without any input whatsoever on the flat, I can believe it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you can get them de-restricted, it's expensive though and potentially mucks up the warranty.
Ideally I'd love maybe another couple of mph on mine as my comfortable cruising speed is right on the limit at around 17mph, it's not worth £140 and maybe a very expensive repair job though imo.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			The older versions can be "cheated" by moving the spoke magnet but the gen 4 Bosch doesn't allow that to happen so you'd need to fit a speedbox 3 wiring kit, which will immediately invalidate your warranty.
		
Click to expand...

I had an error 504 on mine the other week, that's the error where the bike thinks it has been chipped lol.
Apparently there's a software update as currently it's far too sensitive to throwing up false positives.


----------



## FAB90 (May 1, 2020)

Dug out my old cheap MTB to use for some exercise found some ok single track  trails around my area to cycle but also realized that the bike I had was cheap and not up to much so ordered a new bike that's a bit of an upgrade but just had an email saying its going to be about 6 weeks before I get it!


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

I believe the 504 error is a tamper code, 3 of these and you can kiss your warranty goodbye I'm told.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I believe the 504 error is a tamper code, 3 of these and you can kiss your warranty goodbye I'm told.
		
Click to expand...

I think it just needs to be unlocked by a dealer from what I gather, not sure if it costs you though. I emailed Bosch when mine happened and they said they'd had quite a few complaints about these false errors being thrown up. Weird thing is my bike was at a standstill when it happened 🤷
Downside, to clear the error you have to ride it in limp mode for 90 minutes, that WAS NOT fun 🤣


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Wouldn't it have just been easier to take it to a dealer ?


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Wouldn't it have just been easier to take it to a dealer ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, I think you only take it to the dealer after the three strikes as it bricks the bike. Mine was useable but any major pressure on the pedals and the motor sort of braked. I just did a couple of long laps around the surrounding villages with really high cadence and it cleared when I got home.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah you can get them de-restricted, it's expensive though and potentially mucks up the warranty.
Ideally I'd love maybe another couple of mph on mine as my comfortable cruising speed is right on the limit at around 17mph, it's not worth £140 and maybe a very expensive repair job though imo.
		
Click to expand...

Since people have their under warranty cars chipped, I doubt whether losing the warranty would bother those that want to cheat the system, as well as the law.
I would also imagine that as these becaome more popular and common, the nerdy types will soon have a more cheaper way of cheating the bikes.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Not really, I think you only take it to the dealer after the three strikes as it bricks the bike. Mine was useable but any major pressure on the pedals and the motor sort of braked. I just did a couple of long laps around the surrounding villages with really high cadence and it cleared when I got home.
		
Click to expand...

If my 4 grand bike threw up an error code, the first thing I'd be doing is whipping it right back to the dealer.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			If my 4 grand bike threw up an error code, the first thing I'd be doing is whipping it right back to the dealer.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha true mate 😂


----------



## USER1999 (May 1, 2020)

My bosses wife has an E hybrid. It will do 28 on the flat, with zero rider input. It's more like an electric moped. Illegal? For sure.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Illegal? For sure.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily true, there are different laws for different type of bikes, some are permitted to go at 45kph, but don't ask me what kind.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 1, 2020)

Jimaroid said:



			I’m desperate to get back in my own little world. Missing this more than golf.

View attachment 30347

Click to expand...

that is the only acceptable form of cycling.


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			that is the only acceptable form of cycling.
		
Click to expand...

The irony is, cyclists find no form of golf acceptable.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 1, 2020)

America is not exactly the Netherlands where it comes to bicycles.  
They do have their devotes, that's true, but they are few in number.
Most Americans regard bicycles as childrens' toys. I regard them as a nuisance, regardless of the age of the rider.

Most of us see skinny adult cyclists in spandex shorts and helmets and wonder when the guys with the white coats and nets will arrive to scoop them up.
These people eat too many salads and not enough cheeseburgers.
Maybe a little Chianti in their plastic water bottles is what they need--I honestly don't know.

Since a bicycle matches up poorly to a Jeep Grand Cherokee in a collision, I'm always frightened of picking off these clowns as they weave in and out of traffic.  
Despite our nation's present level of insanity, human roadkill is still frowned upon, so bicyclists remain a major threat to MY auto insurance rates.

What's the deal with bicycles in the UK?  I don't remember seeing that many in London, but I'm told that there's more to the UK than London.
I suspected that on my own but unfortunately can't prove it from personal experience.


----------



## pendodave (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			The irony is, cyclists find no form of golf acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Most of the cyclists I know couldn't play golf if they tried, hence the bitterness.
Fascinated by the electric bike talk. Who knew there was a world like it out there.
I hired an electric bike on Mull a few years back. It was so heavy I could (quite literally). barely lift it (I did have a few odds and ends in a pannier, but less than 5kg). It only had about 25 miles juice in it, so I had to cycle the wretched thing on all the flat bits so that I didn't end up having to push it up the steeps. Shocking. Would have been far easier to just get a decent tourer, but it seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## User20204 (May 1, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Fascinated by the electric bike talk. Who knew there was a world like it out there.
		
Click to expand...


I've been doing a ton of mtb'ing since I've been off and wondered what they were like when a mate offered e a shot of his, he's still working, what a revelation I found it. Not so sure they would give you much exercise on the road but that's not an issue to me as I hate road cycling, but off road, they litterly blew my mind. 

Those who say it's cheating and scoff at it can scoff all they want as I breeze past them on the hills, time and time again as they are breathing out their hoop, oh how I laugh.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 1, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			that is the only acceptable form of cycling.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you say that?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 1, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			America is not exactly the Netherlands where it comes to bicycles. 
They do have their devotes, that's true, but they are few in number.
Most Americans regard bicycles as childrens' toys. I regard them as a nuisance, regardless of the age of the rider.

Most of us see skinny adult cyclists in spandex shorts and helmets and wonder when the guys with the white coats and nets will arrive to scoop them up.
These people eat too many salads and not enough cheeseburgers.
Maybe a little Chianti in their plastic water bottles is what they need--I honestly don't know.

Since a bicycle matches up poorly to a Jeep Grand Cherokee in a collision, I'm always frightened of picking off these clowns as they weave in and out of traffic. 
Despite our nation's present level of insanity, human roadkill is still frowned upon, so bicyclists remain a major threat to MY auto insurance rates.

What's the deal with bicycles in the UK?  I don't remember seeing that many in London, but I'm told that there's more to the UK than London.
I suspected that on my own but unfortunately can't prove it from personal experience.
		
Click to expand...

What about all your motorcyclists that ride around without helmets? 

And you're right, if you've been to London then you've 'done' the UK 👍


----------



## ADB (May 1, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I've been doing a ton of mtb'ing since I've been off and wondered what they were like when a mate offered e a shot of his, he's still working, what a revelation I found it. Not so sure they would give you much exercise on the road but that's not an issue to me as I hate road cycling, but off road, they litterly blew my mind.

Those who say it's cheating and scoff at it can scoff all they want as I breeze past them on the hills, time and time again as they are breathing out their hoop, oh how I laugh.
		
Click to expand...

I had exactly the same experience - just wish I had 5k up my sleeve for a YT


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 1, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Why do you say that?
		
Click to expand...

because it’s cool, dignified, noble and respected. They're out there in wild being adventurous, taking risks. Stories to tell like hitting a tree root and knocking a tooth out. Going home covered in mud, sweat and blood just screams. Look at me, I’m a real boy!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 1, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			because it’s cool, dignified, noble and respected. They're out there in wild being adventurous, taking risks. Stories to tell like hitting a tree root and knocking a tooth out. Going home covered in mud, sweat and blood just screams. Look at me, I’m a real boy!
		
Click to expand...

Well that's one way of looking at it I guess.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2020)

ADB said:



			I had exactly the same experience - just wish I had 5k up my sleeve for a YT
		
Click to expand...

Yeah looks a cracking bike, it was a top runner for me until Bosch released the new motor.
The Propain Ekano is a beaut as well, loads of customisation on their website and a real bargain.


----------



## pendodave (May 2, 2020)

Diamond said:



			20 miles on a bike during quarantine...what a tool.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I get this (unless you're being deliberately facile). If you're reasonably fit, 20 miles on a bike takes about an hour. Probably just about meets recommended daily cardio for healthy living.
You could run 10k, or briskly walk 4 miles in that hour. It's all the same.  You'd probably come into close contact with other humans, and touch more bits and bobs, by taking the walking option.
How do you take your exercise?


----------



## bluewolf (May 2, 2020)

pendodave said:



			How do you take your exercise?
		
Click to expand...

By winding people up on Internet forums with one hand whilst the other is busy elsewhere 😂


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2020)

e bikes must be what all the guys that ride the trails on the hill under that mobile mast above inverness must have, pretty steep ride to get up there.


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			e bikes must be what all the guys that ride the trails on the hill under that mobile mast above inverness must have, pretty steep ride to get up there.
		
Click to expand...

They make climbing steep, rooty, techy hills a breeze. There's no way in a million years I could get up some of the climbs on a manual MTB 🤣


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			They make climbing steep, rooty, techy hills a breeze. There's no way in a million years I could get up some of the climbs on a manual MTB 🤣
		
Click to expand...

that makes sense, will explain why i see little fat blokes up the top of Craig Phadrig using the trails, takes me almost half an hour to get up there on the forestry trail in my smallest gear


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 2, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			They make climbing steep, rooty, techy hills a breeze. There's no way in a million years I could get up some of the climbs on a manual MTB 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I get that point very easily, however I have always thought and felt that doing that hard knarly climb always made the other side so much more enjoyable as well as physically rewarding. Plus I have always gone along with the mantra of "up once, down once" and the only 2 times I have repeated a climb and decent resulted one time in a girl (rode for GB) breaking a collar bone and the other time me cutting a corner straight into a hidden stump which put me up and then down onto my hip bone on the hard mud/flint path. I say this because I could see the "repeat mode" being activated after a climb/descent with an eMTB.
Even doing the Red Bull 24hr one year getting cocky caused me to miss an entry point to a ditch one lap putting me face first into the hard pack, even less enjoyable as it was 11pm and limited visibility apart from my lights
How I laughed...........


----------



## User20204 (May 2, 2020)

ADB said:



			I had exactly the same experience - just wish I had 5k up my sleeve for a YT
		
Click to expand...

There is a YT decoy lecky bike on FB marketplace.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2020)

Cleaned my bike up today. This one sits on the turbo mainly and I ride the hybrid as I enjoy pootling along enjoying the scenery a bit more. Still love Bella though


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 2, 2020)

drive4show said:



			What about all your motorcyclists that ride around without helmets?

And you're right, if you've been to London then you've 'done' the UK 👍
		
Click to expand...

Motorcycle laws vary on a state by state basis.
Riding without a helmet (where it is allowed) is simply an opportunity for natural selection to do its thing.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Cleaned my bike up today. This one sits on the turbo mainly and I ride the hybrid as I enjoy pootling along enjoying the scenery a bit more. Still love Bella though 

View attachment 30398

Click to expand...

No, no, no.
Bianchi should only come in one colour


----------



## bluewolf (May 2, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Cleaned my bike up today. This one sits on the turbo mainly and I ride the hybrid as I enjoy pootling along enjoying the scenery a bit more. Still love Bella though 

View attachment 30398

Click to expand...

She’s lovely, but a Bianchi should always be that lovely Bianchi minty blue. It’s like blue Ferrari’s and Tiger wearing black on a Sunday. It just jars!!! 😂


----------



## USER1999 (May 2, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			She’s lovely, but a Bianchi should always be that lovely Bianchi minty blue. It’s like blue Ferrari’s and Tiger wearing black on a Sunday. It just jars!!! 😂
		
Click to expand...

It's called Celleste.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 2, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			She’s lovely, but a Bianchi should always be that lovely Bianchi minty blue. It’s like blue Ferrari’s and Tiger wearing black on a Sunday. It just jars!!! 😂
		
Click to expand...

Used to love seeing Pantani on his Bianchi


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2020)

I like the fact she's just got hints of Celeste as the block colour ones don't look as gorgeous (to me)!


----------



## larmen (May 2, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, no, no.
Bianchi should only come in one colour

Click to expand...

From 2006, I built it myself, taking all parts from a silver Bianchi and put it on a Celeste one
	


No idea why it is this way, maybe the hill was so steep.

And don’t even think about putting Shimano stuff into it. It has to be Campagnolo!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2020)

I prefer Campag for sure.


----------



## USER1999 (May 2, 2020)

Campag is just really loud on free wheel. Prefer Shimano, but then I don't own a Bianchi. If it's an Italian frame, it has to have an Italian group set.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 2, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Campag is just really loud on free wheel. Prefer Shimano, but then I don't own a Bianchi. If it's an Italian frame, it has to have an Italian group set.
		
Click to expand...

Nah...mix it up. Suntour XC Pro (the original micro-drive), Pace rings,  XT rear mechs,and poss hub or Mavic or Hope, Royce for BB, Woodman headset....
Can you tell I'm not a Shimano lover


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

Went to my local bike shop today .
He had about 15 bikes left all over a grand .
The place had been emptied by the buying public.
I said “that’s great for business”  
His answer was “ not really ,I can’t get any stock so might have to shut for a bit”
Never seen so many people on bikes as the last two weeks.
All we need now is to teach them not to use the pavements.!


----------



## Diamond (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Went to my local bike shop today .
He had about 15 bikes left all over a grand .
The place had been emptied by the buying public.
I said “that’s great for business” 
His answer was “ not really ,I can’t get any stock so might have to shut for a bit”
Never seen so many people on bikes as the last two weeks.
All we need now is to teach them not to use the pavements.!
		
Click to expand...

I live very close to the tranpennine trail (2 minutes away). It’s a wonderful place to spend a Sunday morning stroll, woodpeckers, swans, Moore hens, squirrels and herons.  Away from all the roads as well.  Since lockdown this beautiful part of the world has been taken over by Lycra clad imbeciles. No bell, no warning and impossible to keep 2 metres from them. The trail is also busy with walkers, many elderley and when walking it is easy to keep the 2 metre distance without any anxiety. 
My initial thought is that these selfish cyclists should be on the road, not a trail, but now on this forum I have read that people are cycling for 20 miles...during lockdown. 
Throughout lockdown the message has been stay home, 1 hour exercise is a limit and not a target. If you need an hour for your own mental safety then take it but not every day and certainly don’t make it the norm and make other people think it is ok.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 3, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Throughout lockdown the message has been stay home, 1 hour exercise is a limit and not a target. If you need an hour for your own mental safety then take it but not every day and certainly don’t make it the norm and make other people think it is ok.
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t been out cycling since the lockdown started. I use an indoor trainer but where has the 1hr exercise been out down in law?

It was a recommendation I think from one MP and everyone took it as law. 

Unfortunately as everyone can’t travel the local walks & trails are going to get more congested. Where I walk my dog I hardly ever see a mountain biker. Yesterday there was tons and tons of cyclists, Did they get in my way?nope as I kept an eye out as we are all sharing the same paths so I just moved aside, everyone said thanks and we were all happy. 

We are all in this together.


----------



## larmen (May 3, 2020)

It was Gove flustering, and the people just repeating it hoping to brainwash everyone else not to exercise.

Probably the same people that confuse key workers message with the  necessary travel to work message.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2020)

Diamond said:



			I live very close to the tranpennine trail (2 minutes away). It’s a wonderful place to spend a Sunday morning stroll, woodpeckers, swans, Moore hens, squirrels and herons.  Away from all the roads as well.  Since lockdown this beautiful part of the world has been taken over by Lycra clad imbeciles. No bell, no warning and impossible to keep 2 metres from them. The trail is also busy with walkers, many elderley and when walking it is easy to keep the 2 metre distance without any anxiety.
My initial thought is that these selfish cyclists should be on the road, not a trail, but now on this forum I have read that people are cycling for 20 miles...during lockdown.
Throughout lockdown the message has been stay home, 1 hour exercise is a limit and not a target. If you need an hour for your own mental safety then take it but not every day and certainly don’t make it the norm and make other people think it is ok.
		
Click to expand...

OK we get that you don't like cyclists but those pathways and trails are not exclusively for your personal use.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 3, 2020)

Diamond said:



			I live very close to the tranpennine trail (2 minutes away). It’s a wonderful place to spend a Sunday morning stroll, woodpeckers, swans, Moore hens, squirrels and herons.  Away from all the roads as well.  Since lockdown this beautiful part of the world has been taken over by Lycra clad imbeciles. No bell, no warning and impossible to keep 2 metres from them. The trail is also busy with walkers, many elderley and when walking it is easy to keep the 2 metre distance without any anxiety.
My initial thought is that these selfish cyclists should be on the road, not a trail, but now on this forum I have read that people are cycling for 20 miles...during lockdown.
Throughout lockdown the message has been stay home, 1 hour exercise is a limit and not a target. If you need an hour for your own mental safety then take it but not every day and certainly don’t make it the norm and make other people think it is ok.
		
Click to expand...

Another NIMBY?


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Went to my local bike shop today .
He had about 15 bikes left all over a grand .
The place had been emptied by the buying public.
I said “that’s great for business” 
His answer was “ not really ,I can’t get any stock so might have to shut for a bit”
Never seen so many people on bikes as the last two weeks.
*All we need now is to teach them not to use the pavements.!*

Click to expand...

..................... and to put a bloody crash helmet on!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Campag is just really loud on free wheel. Prefer Shimano, but then I don't own a Bianchi. If it's an Italian frame, it has to have an Italian group set.
		
Click to expand...

Agree about the noise and my friend who had a Trek with Shimano was very jealous of my noisy free wheel! Keeps me honest - no noise if I keep pedalling!!


----------



## larmen (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Went to my local bike shop today .
He had about 15 bikes left all over a grand .
The place had been emptied by the buying public.
I said “that’s great for business” 
His answer was “ not really ,I can’t get any stock so might have to shut for a bit”
		
Click to expand...

I don't get this. If a shop sells a quarter worth of stock at no discount in a month shouldn't that be good? Cash in the bank, maybe drop some overheads for a little while. On paper, in my mind, they should be coming out on top.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Agree about the noise and my friend who had a Trek with Shimano was very jealous of my noisy free wheel! Keeps me honest - no noise if I keep pedalling!!
		
Click to expand...

Dura ace all day long


----------



## larmen (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Dura ace all day long
		
Click to expand...

The PXG of cycling ;-)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I like the fact she's just got hints of Celeste as the block colour ones don't look as gorgeous (to me)!
		
Click to expand...

Amanda you post lots of interesting, well thought out posts but seriously? I think this lockdown is affecting you mentally now. Bianchis should be blue 

#prayforAmanda


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Dura ace all day long
		
Click to expand...

Nice if you can afford it but at my level/depth of pockets Ultegra all day long.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

larmen said:



			The PXG of cycling ;-)
		
Click to expand...

i would say more like Mizuno or Titleist top of the range, after all Shimano also make lots of other Group sets that are much cheaper


----------



## User20204 (May 3, 2020)

A slagging off of cyclists has now turned in to a willy waving contest....by cyclists, who knew eh.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Nice if you can afford it but at my level/depth of pockets Ultegra all day long.
		
Click to expand...

nothing wrong with Ultegra, had it on a few bikes, still have 105 on my old winter training bike, still going strong after 25 years... though not ridden often now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2020)

larmen said:



			I don't get this. If a shop sells a quarter worth of stock at no discount in a month shouldn't that be good? Cash in the bank, maybe drop some overheads for a little while. On paper, in my mind, they should be coming out on top.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily. If he can't replace the stock then he can't sell more, only the same amount as he would normally. He comes out even, not ahead. He then has customers coming into his shop, seeing it mainly empty and walking out again. They may not bother going back 'because they don't have much in so its not worth it. We will go elsewhere.' That affects the shop going forward.  

I know I'm stretching this out a bit but ultimately if the shop can't restock then the benefit is limited. If he can find stock from somewhere then it's a whole new ball game and he is planning early retirement 😁


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

Diamond said:



			I live very close to the tranpennine trail (2 minutes away). It’s a wonderful place to spend a Sunday morning stroll, woodpeckers, swans, Moore hens, squirrels and herons.  Away from all the roads as well.  Since lockdown this beautiful part of the world has been taken over by Lycra clad imbeciles. No bell, no warning and impossible to keep 2 metres from them. The trail is also busy with walkers, many elderley and when walking it is easy to keep the 2 metre distance without any anxiety.
My initial thought is that these selfish cyclists should be on the road, not a trail, but now on this forum I have read that people are cycling for 20 miles...during lockdown.
Throughout lockdown the message has been stay home, 1 hour exercise is a limit and not a target. If you need an hour for your own mental safety then take it but not every day and certainly don’t make it the norm and make other people think it is ok.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the trans Pennines way is a cycle path it’s at the bottom of my road.
It was designed for cycling.
Pavements are designed for walking not cycling. So you could say it’s the walkers in the way.!
We need to be a bit more tolerant and not all cyclists are bad.
I always use my bell to warn walkers I am approaching and have never had any problems, except those wearing headphones!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

larmen said:



			I don't get this. If a shop sells a quarter worth of stock at no discount in a month shouldn't that be good? Cash in the bank, maybe drop some overheads for a little while. On paper, in my mind, they should be coming out on top.
		
Click to expand...

He has sold all his stock and can’t get anymore .
So he has nothing to sell.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			To be fair the trans Pennines way is a cycle path it’s at the bottom of my road.
It was designed for cycling.
Pavements are designed for walking not cycling. So you could say it’s the walkers in the way.!
We need to be a bit more tolerant and not all cyclists are bad.
I always use my bell to warn walkers I am approaching and have never had any problems, except those wearing headphones!
		
Click to expand...

i got a stupid bell for my MTB as walkers were alway moaning about you coming up behind them too quick, something i don;t do, so got a bell, now every bugger has headphones in and don't hear you anyway


----------



## larmen (May 3, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			He has sold all his stock and can’t get anymore .
So he has nothing to sell.
		
Click to expand...

I get that. But the equivalent in my mind is a fixed value contract, you quote 1000 pound thinking it takes 3 days, do it in 1 day, then you still got 1000 pound and 2 days off.

Anyway, lets get back to Bianchi bikes being Celeste (not blue) and Ultra is the value for money choice on non-italian frames ;-)


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i got a stupid bell for my MTB as walkers were alway moaning about you coming up behind them too quick, something i don;t do, so got a bell, now every bugger has headphones in and don't hear you anyway

Click to expand...

People should walk on the right of a path , you can see the cyclist coming then.
As in Highway Code on roads with no pavements.
It can be quite a shock for a walker if someone whizzes past at speed on a bike.
But if you are walking on a cycle way you can’t really complain there are cyclists on it.


----------



## larmen (May 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i got a stupid bell for my MTB as walkers were alway moaning about you coming up behind them too quick, something i don;t do, so got a bell, now every bugger has headphones in and don't hear you anyway

Click to expand...

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/bells-horns/samui-air-zound-3-rechargeable-horn/ ;-)


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

larmen said:



https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/bells-horns/samui-air-zound-3-rechargeable-horn/ ;-)
		
Click to expand...

loving that, but would just be back to people complaining you shat them up


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

larmen said:



			I get that. But the equivalent in my mind is a fixed value contract, you quote 1000 pound thinking it takes 3 days, do it in 1 day, then you still got 1000 pound and 2 days off.

Anyway, lets get back to Bianchi bikes being Celeste (not blue) and Ultra is the value for money choice on non-italian frames ;-)
		
Click to expand...

learnt something new, i didn't know it had a name... always thought it was just Duck Egg Blue


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 3, 2020)

The shared cycle/footpath that started the original post -  I have been out there every day since the lockdown started and have found that the casual cyclists, the families etc - they are all really polite, thank you for standing to one side, wait for people to move etc.   The so-called "lycra louts", the "serious" cyclists - they are the ones who are rude, obnoxious, nearly hit people whilst trying to set their own personal best times etc.   And it has happened so often that it is no longer a one-off but a definite trend.


----------



## Grant85 (May 3, 2020)

Agree that it would be really nice to have a lot more cycle routes and a better culture for using a bike for short journeys or commutes. 

Problem I can see, compared to the Netherlands, is it's so bloody hilly. A flat mile or two for a loaf of bread and a block of cheese seems like a pleasant 20 minutes spent on a Friday afternoon or Saturday morning. Even a quick cycle down to the golf course for 9 holes and a couple of beers. But as it is, knocking your pan in with hills both there and back turns into a much bigger ordeal with a shower and a change of clothes involved. 

I've seen Chris Boardman banging the drum about cycling infrastructure in this country. But with the terrain there is no way it will ever be as standard as it is in other countries. 

Personally it's nice to have a decent cycle route near me, where I can join just a few minutes from my house. But it is hilly and I see it as exercise, not commuting or saving a car journey. 

On a cycle route, you know you are out the way of traffic and risk is minimal. But without this, I would not be bothered doing cycling at all. 1 car just needs to not see you, or get that bit too close and you have almost no protection against serious damage or death.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The shared cycle/footpath that started the original post -  I have been out there every day since the lockdown started and have found that the casual cyclists, the families etc - they are all really polite, thank you for standing to one side, wait for people to move etc.   The so-called "lycra louts", the "serious" cyclists - they are the ones who are rude, obnoxious, nearly hit people whilst trying to set their own personal best times etc.   And it has happened so often that it is no longer a one-off but a definite trend.
		
Click to expand...

I would mostly agree with this.
But any serious cyclist would know trying to set a time atm with the amount of casual riders out is just not on .
But there will be some who will.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 3, 2020)

My lads have cobbled together a bitsa for me to resume cycling after an enforced 'holiday' from two wheels... Managed a couple of laps around the block without incident... Not sure I am ready for off road just yet... Hopefully I can build up to that, again, during summer... Don't do road cycling as there are way too many homicidal maniacs driving...


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2020)

First time out on the cycle today so am now one of those! round here theres so little traffic currently people are walking down the middle of the roads to social distance lol, clearly not expecting anyone on a cycle either despite there being plenty out

On the downside gears on the bike sounds a little clunky, think I may have bent the chain guard which is causing the noise, at least i hope its that, will examine properly tomorrow


----------



## pendodave (May 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			First time out on the cycle today so am now one of those! round here theres so little traffic currently people are walking down the middle of the roads to social distance lol, clearly not expecting anyone on a cycle either despite there being plenty out

On the downside gears on the bike sounds a little clunky, think I may have bent the chain guard which is causing the noise, at least i hope its that, will examine properly tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

YouTube is a fantastic source of how to mend your bike videos.  I've never understood how half the things worked until the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 3, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			A slagging off of cyclists has now turned in to a willy waving contest....by cyclists, who knew eh. 

Click to expand...

Took over a thread like they do the roads. Terrorists they are. The lot of em.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2020)

Bit extreme, let’s hope they catch who’s responsible.


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2020)

we used to get the odd idiot in our local woods who thought it a good idea to tie wire between two trees at neck height. They never did get caught, but boy was it dangerous to cyclists.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2020)

pendodave said:



			YouTube is a fantastic source of how to mend your bike videos.  I've never understood how half the things worked until the last couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Me either! Always thought it was a dark art best left to a bike mechanic. Sorted my hybrid chain jumping with some help from youtube and here. Also sorted my road bike which had the chain coming off the small front chainring. Got it very wrong before I got it right - wouldn't change to top ring and then came off top ring...BUT kept tweaking and fiddling and some oily hands later (but no swearing) it now works a treat.


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			we used to get the odd idiot in our local woods who thought it a good idea to tie wire between two trees at neck height. They never did get caught, but boy was it dangerous to cyclists.
		
Click to expand...

was one of those on the promenade down here last year, tied between the beach hut and railings on the front! put at least one person in hospital


----------



## USER1999 (May 3, 2020)

i think give it 6 months there will be a lot of bikes on ebay.

I can't think that these 'pop up cyclists' will continue once people can get back to normal.


----------



## pendodave (May 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Me either! Always thought it was a dark art best left to a bike mechanic. Sorted my hybrid chain jumping with some help from youtube and here. Also sorted my road bike which had the chain coming off the small front chainring. Got it very wrong before I got it right - wouldn't change to top ring and then came off top ring...BUT kept tweaking and fiddling and some oily hands later (but no swearing) it now works a treat.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! Top limiters, bottom limiters, different tension adjustments.... The world's your lobster.
I even started reading a page which listed the hierarchy of all the different Shimano groups, by category, since the mid 90s.... (The shame)


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Brilliant! Top limiters, bottom limiters, different tension adjustments.... The world's your lobster.
I even started reading a page which listed the hierarchy of all the different Shimano groups, by category, since the mid 90s.... (The shame)
		
Click to expand...

ok now im actually worried about it lol


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			ok now im actually worried about it lol
		
Click to expand...

I actually know what he means - get in AJ!! I'm rubbish at such things but was so chuffed afterwards...


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Brilliant! Top limiters, bottom limiters, different tension adjustments.... The world's your lobster.
I even started reading a page which listed the hierarchy of all the different Shimano groups, by category, since the mid 90s.... (The shame)
		
Click to expand...

My bike didn't have H/L on the screws so just picked one and hence the initial problems BUT the fact what I was doing changed something gave me hope!


----------



## Diamond (May 3, 2020)

drive4show said:



			OK we get that you don't like cyclists but those pathways and trails are not exclusively for your personal use.
		
Click to expand...

I like sensible people, walkers stop for other walkers giving them a considerate distance of 3-4 metres. The cyclists I have seen, and there was about 20 today which aborted my walk, don’t do that.
The trail is not for my personal use which is why I won’t cycle from Warrington to Altrincham on itor even to fiddlers ferry in the other direction.
The roads are quiet, use the roads if you can, whilst vulnerable people are taking their 30 minute stroll, it’s only until lockdown is lifted.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			My bike didn't have H/L on the screws so just picked one and hence the initial problems BUT the fact what I was doing changed something gave me hope!
		
Click to expand...

You don't need those markings, but as long as you watch carefully and adjust things a little at a time it's easy to learn.
If you have the correct or often near enough tools, you can do anything to your bike. Thankfully gone are the days when I would have to strip, clean and grease a cup and cone bottom bracket after each 3 hour mud fest


----------



## sunshine (May 4, 2020)

FAB90 said:



			Dug out my old cheap MTB to use for some exercise found some ok single track  trails around my area to cycle but also realized that the bike I had was cheap and not up to much so ordered a new bike that's a bit of an upgrade but just had an email saying its going to be about 6 weeks before I get it!
		
Click to expand...

This looks like many posts on this forum. Lack of performance is due to equipment... New equipment is the answer.


----------



## sunshine (May 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Bit extreme, let’s hope they catch who’s responsible.
View attachment 30423

Click to expand...


Looks like Diamond has been out


----------



## sunshine (May 4, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Never seen so many people on bikes as the last two weeks.
All we need now is to teach them not to use the pavements.!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - hopefully many people stick with it post lockdown... especially as a mode of transport (cycling doesn't have to be lycra-clad high intensity exercise).

Although I cycled past a woman riding her racing bike on the pavement yesterday. On a quiet residential road. Was a bizarre sight to see my 4 year old daughter riding her bike on the road and an adult coming the other way on the pavement.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

sunshine said:



			This looks like many posts on this forum. Lack of performance is due to equipment... New equipment is the answer.
		
Click to expand...

Stop it.
The bike shops are empty, unless you are spending £1200+


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

Diamond said:



			I like sensible people, walkers stop for other walkers giving them a considerate distance of 3-4 metres. The cyclists I have seen, and there was about 20 today which aborted my walk, don’t do that.
The trail is not for my personal use which is why I won’t cycle from Warrington to Altrincham on itor even to fiddlers ferry in the other direction.
The roads are quiet, use the roads if you can, whilst vulnerable people are taking their 30 minute stroll, it’s only until lockdown is lifted.
		
Click to expand...

I do get what your saying but don’t tar all cyclist with the bad ones.
The path to Fidlers ferry is really nice in the marshes go there myself sometimes ( no Lycra).
Came across a posse of walkers this morning .
They just refused to move over , I had to stop in the middle of the path while they went either side of me.
One had the cheek to say “ bloody cyclists” it’s a cycle way ffs.
But all walkers aren’t like them, I’m one myself.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Absolutely - hopefully many people stick with it post lockdown... especially as a mode of transport (cycling doesn't have to be lycra-clad high intensity exercise).

Although I cycled past a woman riding her racing bike on the pavement yesterday. On a quiet residential road. Was a bizarre sight to see my 4 year old daughter riding her bike on the road and an adult coming the other way on the pavement. 

Click to expand...

I would not let a four year old on the road by me!
You might lose her in a pot hole.

But there breaking the law. 
Saw a young lad pass two cops yesterday and they moved out the way to let him past on the pavement.
I know what your thinking “ he saw two cops walking”


----------



## FAB90 (May 4, 2020)

sunshine said:



			This looks like many posts on this forum. Lack of performance is due to equipment... New equipment is the answer.
		
Click to expand...

No but new equipment is the answer when the old equipment is needing replaced. nothing to do with thinking it will improve performance


----------



## Rooter (May 4, 2020)

This weekend was the TT i was chatting to a few of you with on Friday, my goodness the standards are high!

They only had 466 entries, I came 430th! 30:20, averaging 187W! max HR went up to 175bm, peak power was 450W when I tried a sprint finish with 500m to go! (bad idea, too early!!)

A lot learned from this first time, next up is break 30 minutes, which I think should be no problem, learned a few tips and tricks on Saturday!!

EDIt: Winner was 22:13 at 386W! 5.6w/kg!!! second place averaged 431w!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 4, 2020)

Rooter said:



			This weekend was the TT i was chatting to a few of you with on Friday, my goodness the standards are high!

They only had 466 entries, I came 430th! 30:20, averaging 187W! max HR went up to 175bm, peak power was 450W when I tried a sprint finish with 500m to go! (bad idea, too early!!)

A lot learned from this first time, next up is break 30 minutes, which I think should be no problem, learned a few tips and tricks on Saturday!!
		
Click to expand...

Great effort, were was it held?


----------



## Rooter (May 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Great effort, were was it held?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, was on Zwift! so virtual!


----------



## sunshine (May 4, 2020)

FAB90 said:



			No but new equipment is the answer when the old equipment is needing replaced. nothing to do with thinking it will improve performance
		
Click to expand...

No worries I was only teasing 

There are so many posts on this forum from people who can't hit a ball straight but expect a new driver will cure the slice and add 20+ yards


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 4, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Sorry, was on Zwift! so virtual!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies back, I meant was it open to UK only or anywhere online?


----------



## FAB90 (May 4, 2020)

sunshine said:



			No worries I was only teasing 

There are so many posts on this forum from people who can't hit a ball straight but expect a new driver will cure the slice and add 20+ yards 

Click to expand...


Wish a new bike would help with the performance side because the hills kill me 😣


----------



## Rooter (May 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Apologies back, I meant was it open to UK only or anywhere online?
		
Click to expand...

Oh its fully open to anyone, they run them on Wed at 7PM and Sat 10AM, run by Newbury Velo.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 4, 2020)

Rooter said:



			This weekend was the TT i was chatting to a few of you with on Friday, my goodness the standards are high!

They only had 466 entries, I came 430th! 30:20, averaging 187W! max HR went up to 175bm, peak power was 450W when I tried a sprint finish with 500m to go! (bad idea, too early!!)

A lot learned from this first time, next up is break 30 minutes, which I think should be no problem, learned a few tips and tricks on Saturday!!

EDIt: Winner was 22:13 at 386W! 5.6w/kg!!! second place averaged 431w!!
		
Click to expand...

You should be able to break 30 mins next time. 

How many miles is the course? 

I may give it a go.


----------



## larmen (May 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Great effort, were was it held?
		
Click to expand...

I used to have a book where courses were coded like H25/8 or similar. Apparently the history of time trialing in this country is illegal racing? Therefore it couldn’t be clear. 
You also had to enter by sending in a cheque for a couple of pounds, but you got a free tea when handing back your race number. Time trialing is total grass route sports, at least around 200ish when I gave it a few goes.


----------



## larmen (May 4, 2020)

Rooter said:



			This weekend was the TT i was chatting to a few of you with on Friday, my goodness the standards are high!

They only had 466 entries, I came 430th! 30:20, averaging 187W! max HR went up to 175bm, peak power was 450W when I tried a sprint finish with 500m to go! (bad idea, too early!!)
		
Click to expand...

Do you also get normalised power or just average? Normalised power is the better way to judge your effort as it punishes you for going over the average, makes you ride more even. The perfect ride would be both the same number, but that isn’t possible.
And what metrics are you looking at when riding?

Maybe give it a 60m sprint next time. I don’t think Cavendish would go for 500 either ;-)


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I do get what your saying but don’t tar all cyclist with the bad ones.
The path to Fidlers ferry is really nice in the marshes go there myself sometimes ( no Lycra).
Came across a posse of walkers this morning .
They just refused to move over , I had to stop in the middle of the path while they went either side of me.
One had the cheek to say “ bloody cyclists” it’s a cycle way ffs.
But all walkers aren’t like them, I’m one myself.
		
Click to expand...

You were probably the 20th cyclist in the space of 10 minutes. There are stretches of the path that are less than 2 metres wide, to maintain safety the only way is to get off your bike.  But people aren’t doing that. There are idiot walkers and idiot cyclists, my point being that during lockdown 1 hour is not a target it is a limit and cycling 20 miles on the same routes as walkers (most of them vulnerable and elderly) is selfish.
For your mental well being if you really need to cycle 20 miles doing it on the roads, whilst traffic is quieter, would help those vulnerable who can only go for a quiet 20 minute stroll.

Think about the restrictions that are being touted for work and shopping.  If you are cycling on a path that is 1 metre wide with other cyclists and pedestrians in both directions and you don’t have to be there, don’t go and certainly don’t cycle 10 miles to be there.


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Looks like Diamond has been out
		
Click to expand...

I would prefer the marines to station water cannons With the water died yellow and blast the cyclists off their bikes.
Repeat offenders to be castrated and horse whipped.  However we live in a liberal society where lockdown means you can cycle 20 miles whilst passing within 2 metres of a hundred people.
But hey we only have the most deaths in Europe let’s carry on letting people do what they want.


----------



## sunshine (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			I would prefer the marines to station water cannons With the water died yellow and blast the cyclists off their bikes.
Repeat offenders to be castrated and horse whipped.  However we live in a liberal society where lockdown means you can cycle 20 miles whilst passing within 2 metres of a hundred people.
But hey we only have the most deaths in Europe let’s carry on letting people do what they want.
		
Click to expand...

Those violent urges aren't healthy. You may be able to keep them under control at the moment, but permanently?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			You were probably the 20th cyclist in the space of 10 minutes. There are stretches of the path that are less than 2 metres wide, to maintain safety the only way is to get off your bike.  But people aren’t doing that. There are idiot walkers and idiot cyclists, my point being that during lockdown 1 hour is not a target it is a limit and cycling 20 miles on the same routes as walkers (most of them vulnerable and elderly) is selfish.
For your mental well being if you really need to cycle 20 miles doing it on the roads, whilst traffic is quieter, would help those vulnerable who can only go for a quiet 20 minute stroll.

Think about the restrictions that are being touted for work and shopping.  If you are cycling on a path that is 1 metre wide with other cyclists and pedestrians in both directions and you don’t have to be there, don’t go and certainly don’t cycle 10 miles to be there.
		
Click to expand...

So are all the pavements full .?
How do these vulnerable and old people get to a cycleway in the first place.?
I think it’s you that needs to share. What part of CYCLEWAY don’t you understand.?
What about all the vulnerable and old cyclists where do they go.?
Cycling on the roads is dangerous ,and this country is not cycle friendly at all.
Use the pavements there for walking!
Not sure why you are quoting 20 miles all the time , but a good cyclist can do that in an hour easy.


----------



## larmen (May 5, 2020)

And stop calling it a time limit of 1 hour. The dumbest of all cabinet ministers picks a number out of the air, and as much as you are repeating it it doesn’t make it right.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 5, 2020)

Remember taking grandkids to see Jonny English in the film he drove through a bunch of cyclists on a mountain, said to his sidekick " don't worry there only French" 

That really hit my sense of humour 😂


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			So are all the pavements full .?
How do these vulnerable and old people get to a cycleway in the first place.?
I think it’s you that needs to share. What part of CYCLEWAY don’t you understand.?
What about all the vulnerable and old cyclists where do they go.?
Cycling on the roads is dangerous ,and this country is not cycle friendly at all.
Use the pavements there for walking!
Not sure why you are quoting 20 miles all the time , but a good cyclist can do that in an hour easy.
		
Click to expand...

No pavements on the A57 and surrounding A roads are not full and the roads arent.  That is why i say cycle on the road.  
The cycleway is a trail for walking and cycling, so it is a path and it connects to all the local streets.
Vulnerable and old cyclists can cycle on quieter roads or go for a stroll instead.
Pavements for walking, roads for cycling appear to be less busy than parks an trails.  if you cant get your bike in and out of a kissing gate should you be there?
I am quoting 20 miles because one of the OPs, on this thread, stated they take an hour to cycle 20 miles and believe that is ok during lockdown to do this when the only message we have had every day is stay home and protect the NHS.


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

larmen said:



			And stop calling it a time limit of 1 hour. The dumbest of all cabinet ministers picks a number out of the air, and as much as you are repeating it it doesn’t make it right.
		
Click to expand...

No the message is stay at home, people grasping at straws are using the 1 hour as an excuse to cycle 20 miles.  I mention it because I am disgusted i  people cycling 20 miles when we have been told to stay at home every day.

Ireland have had a lot less deaths and they have just released the statement below:

"The Irish government is lifting a second measure which means people are now allowed to exercise within a 5km (3.1 miles) radius from their home rather than 2km (1.2 miles). "

So they couldn't exercise more than 1.2 miles from their homes.  However their are a lot of idiots, plenty on here too, that have been and continue to cycle for 20 miles!  Not only do they do it they brag about it and don't see why it is a problem when we live in a country with the most deaths in europe.

I have a bike and most cyclists are as sensible and stupid as anyone else.  Cyclling is great but if you have to do it dont go far, travel on roads (if safe) and think about the areas where elderley people are trying to go for a stress free 20 minute walk.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			No the message is stay at home, people grasping at straws are using the 1 hour as an excuse to cycle 20 miles.  I mention it because I am disgusted i  people cycling 20 miles when we have been told to stay at home every day.

Ireland have had a lot less deaths and they have just released the statement below:

"The Irish government is lifting a second measure which means people are now allowed to exercise within a 5km (3.1 miles) radius from their home rather than 2km (1.2 miles). "

So they couldn't exercise more than 1.2 miles from their homes.  However their are a lot of idiots, plenty on here too, that have been and continue to cycle for 20 miles!  Not only do they do it they brag about it and don't see why it is a problem when we live in a country with the most deaths in europe.

I have a bike and most cyclists are as sensible and stupid as anyone else.  Cyclling is great but if you have to do it dont go far, travel on roads (if safe) and think about the areas where elderley people are trying to go for a stress free 20 minute walk.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why you are taking these figures so literally. The distance you go from your home isn't the issue, it's the distance you keep from other people whilst you are out that matters. If I am out on my bike does it matter if I am 1/5/10 miles from home? And if it makes a difference, please explain to me how I am more likely to spread the virus by being further away?


----------



## Grant85 (May 5, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I don't understand why you are taking these figures so literally. The distance you go from your home isn't the issue, it's the distance you keep from other people whilst you are out that matters. If I am out on my bike does it matter if I am 1/5/10 miles from home? And if it makes a difference, please explain to me how I am more likely to spread the virus by being further away?
		
Click to expand...

The main reason for people not travelling too far away from home is to keep roads quiet for emergency vehicles and reduce the prospect of an accident, that would put further strain on emergency services.


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Those violent urges aren't healthy. You may be able to keep them under control at the moment, but permanently?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously tongue in cheek and artistic licence on my part but it doesnt get way from my point around having the most COVID deaths and parks and trails  like Carnos Circus.  A much stricter policy during lockdown around exercise is a huge mistake as people are selfish and basically stupid.


----------



## User20205 (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Obviously tongue in cheek and artistic licence on my part but it doesnt get way from my point around having the most COVID deaths and parks and trails  like Carnos Circus.  A much stricter policy during lockdown around exercise is a huge mistake as people are selfish and basically stupid.
		
Click to expand...

After the event slightly now but what restrictions would you have put on exercising outside the home?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			No the message is stay at home, people grasping at straws are using the 1 hour as an excuse to cycle 20 miles.  I mention it because I am disgusted i  people cycling 20 miles when we have been told to stay at home every day.

Ireland have had a lot less deaths and they have just released the statement below:

"The Irish government is lifting a second measure which means people are now allowed to exercise within a 5km (3.1 miles) radius from their home rather than 2km (1.2 miles). "

So they couldn't exercise more than 1.2 miles from their homes.  However their are a lot of idiots, plenty on here too, that have been and continue to cycle for 20 miles!  Not only do they do it they brag about it and don't see why it is a problem when we live in a country with the most deaths in europe.

I have a bike and most cyclists are as sensible and stupid as anyone else.  Cyclling is great but if you have to do it dont go far, travel on roads (if safe) and think about the areas where elderley people are trying to go for a stress free 20 minute walk.
		
Click to expand...

I have seen plenty of elderly people out for a full days hiking around here.

Got talking to one couple the other day and they had walked over 20 miles in 6-7hrs.

Its not just cyclists but that wouldn't suit your argument.


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I don't understand why you are taking these figures so literally. The distance you go from your home isn't the issue, it's the distance you keep from other people whilst you are out that matters. If I am out on my bike does it matter if I am 1/5/10 miles from home? And if it makes a difference, please explain to me how I am more likely to spread the virus by being further away?
		
Click to expand...

You are correct it is the distance you keep from others.  If you can cycle and not come across anyone then you are ok however that is not the reality in a town of 200,000 people. 
The parks and trails are full of people and the further you travel the more people you come into contact with.  The more people you come into contact with the more you have to make sure you are 2 metres away from them.  We are talking about all demographics, young, old, fit, vulnerable, rich, poor the list goes on.  It is only a few miles to the next borough who have their own Covid figures which are different from ours.  The message is stay at home for a reason and that reason is not to leave the house.  Why have other countries stated exercise no further than 2km?  These are other countries with far less death rates.


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

therod said:



			After the event slightly now but what restrictions would you have put on exercising outside the home?
		
Click to expand...

Same as Ireland who announced them before our lockdown started.


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You should be able to break 30 mins next time.

How many miles is the course?

I may give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

just over 10 miles, sign up! I'm doing it again tomorrow night at 7!


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have seen plenty of elderly people out for a full days hiking around here.

Got talking to one couple the other day and they had walked over 20 miles in 6-7hrs.

Its not just cyclists but that wouldn't suit your argument.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it would but no one on this forum has bragged about walking for 20 miles.  Cyclists get a bum steer but when someone on behalf on cyclists states 20 miles is fine the last thing I want to do is let other members of the forum think that is ok.   It isn't and we have the most deaths in Europe.


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2020)

larmen said:



			Do you also get normalised power or just average? Normalised power is the better way to judge your effort as it punishes you for going over the average, makes you ride more even. The perfect ride would be both the same number, but that isn’t possible.
And what metrics are you looking at when riding?

Maybe give it a 60m sprint next time. I don’t think Cavendish would go for 500 either ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you have to be registered on ZwiftPower and they do us NP, my numbers were actually pretty close! I think 185 and 187..

For me the metric I look at is current power.

I know, I was a bit keen!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			The main reason for people not travelling too far away from home is to keep roads quiet for emergency vehicles and reduce the prospect of an accident, that would put further strain on emergency services.
		
Click to expand...

Ah OK, I didn't realise that I am less likely to have an accident cycling on a street close to my home than I am on a similar street a few miles away. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Yes it would but no one on this forum has bragged about walking for 20 miles.  Cyclists get a bum steer but when someone on behalf on cyclists states 20 miles is fine the last thing I want to do is let other members of the forum think that is ok.   It isn't and we have the most deaths in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Just stick a post on here that you’ve had enough now of being in and off to play golf. Watch all the cyclists lynch you!


----------



## Grant85 (May 5, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Ah OK, I didn't realise that I am less likely to have an accident cycling on a street close to my home than I am on a similar street a few miles away. Thanks for clarifying.
		
Click to expand...

So you are 10 miles from home and get a puncture. Short of having a pressurised air canister with you and a puncture repair kit, any road bike is going to struggle to make it home. So you are calling home for a lift. 

As always with these things people tend to think 'I won't make a difference' but that's because most people are following the rules and the roads remain under utilised. A few thousand cyclists, walkers, fell runners etc have the same selfish attitude... all adds up and has a cumulative effect.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			You are correct it is the distance you keep from others.  If you can cycle and not come across anyone then you are ok however that is not the reality in a town of 200,000 people.
The parks and trails are full of people and the further you travel the more people you come into contact with.  The more people you come into contact with the more you have to make sure you are 2 metres away from them.  We are talking about all demographics, young, old, fit, vulnerable, rich, poor the list goes on.  It is only a few miles to the next borough who have their own Covid figures which are different from ours.  The message is stay at home for a reason and that reason is not to leave the house.  Why have other countries stated exercise no further than 2km?  These are other countries with far less death rates.
		
Click to expand...

Think about what you are saying, your argument doesn't make any sense. If I live in a town of 200k people (I actually live in a conurbation of over 330K) those people are spaced out at x number per Sq mile. That number is pretty much the same anywhere in the town regardless of whether it is 1 mile from my home or right across the other side of town. I also happen to live very close to the edge of it so I could cycle 2 miles east and be right in the centre of the built up area or 2 miles west and be out in the countryside with fewer people and cars. I am likely to see less people by cycling 20 miles round trip west than I am by cycling 4 miles round trip east. I suggest you think about the logistics and risks rather than blindly following numbers that have been randomly plucked out the air by people on TV.


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			So you are 10 miles from home and get a puncture. Short of having a pressurised air canister with you and a puncture repair kit, any road bike is going to struggle to make it home. So you are calling home for a lift.

As always with these things people tend to think 'I won't make a difference' but that's because most people are following the rules and the roads remain under utilised. A few thousand cyclists, walkers, fell runners etc have the same selfish attitude... all adds up and has a cumulative effect.
		
Click to expand...

I, like most sensible cyclists, carry 2 spare tubes, 3 co2 canisters, tyre levers and a multi tool. They all live in a little bag under my seat on my road bike, and on a top tube bag on my TT bike.

Next.


----------



## Grant85 (May 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I, like most sensible cyclists, carry 2 spare tubes, 3 co2 canisters, tyre levers and a multi tool. They all live in a little bag under my seat on my road bike, and on a top tube bag on my TT bike.

Next.
		
Click to expand...

that's fine, but I'd guess the vast majority don't carry co2.


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			that's fine, but I'd guess the vast majority don't carry co2.
		
Click to expand...

I think you would find that most 'proper' cyclists will... if not a manual pump.

If they don't, they are idiots and deserve the walk of shame home.

The adaptors are available from 5 quid and you can get co2 cartridges from about 1.50/2quid each.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			that's fine, but I'd guess the vast majority don't carry co2.
		
Click to expand...

As per Rooter's reply, I also have a small bag under my saddle that contains 2 spare tubes and tyre levers. I have a small pump strapped to the side of the bike.


----------



## User20205 (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Same as Ireland who announced them before our lockdown started.
		
Click to expand...

Which are what?


----------



## User20205 (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Yes it would but no one on this forum has bragged about walking for 20 miles.  Cyclists get a bum steer but when someone on behalf on cyclists states 20 miles is fine the last thing I want to do is let other members of the forum think that is ok.   It isn't and we have the most deaths in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t see the link specifically between cycling and deaths


----------



## Grant85 (May 5, 2020)

drive4show said:



			As per Rooter's reply, I also have a small bag under my saddle that contains 2 spare tubes and tyre levers. I have a small pump strapped to the side of the bike.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you have a road bike, you need a pump that can get up to 90 or 100 psi. 

That's a challenge.


----------



## pendodave (May 5, 2020)

therod said:



			I don’t see the link specifically between cycling and deaths
		
Click to expand...

People just make stuff up about the lurgy to suit their own peculiar (in every sense) agendas. They project their own belief systems and prejudices onto some poor little piece of RNA which really doesn't give a **** one way or another.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			Assuming you have a road bike, you need a pump that can get up to 90 or 100 psi.

That's a challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but you are showing up your lack of knowledge now. I do have a road bike and I can comfortably cycle home on 70-80psi which my hand pump will do.


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I, like most sensible cyclists, carry 2 spare tubes, 3 co2 canisters, tyre levers and a multi tool. They all live in a little bag under my seat on my road bike, and on a top tube bag on my TT bike.

Next.
		
Click to expand...


confirmation im not a sensible cyclist, i think i already knew that, cheers Scooter


----------



## larmen (May 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Yes, you have to be registered on ZwiftPower and they do us NP, my numbers were actually pretty close! I think 185 and 187..

For me the metric I look at is current power.

I know, I was a bit keen!!
		
Click to expand...

Current power is all that matters in time trialing. Put it on 190 next time and don’t let it move ;-)
Uphill, downhill, scenic, all doesn’t matter. Just hammer YOUR number.

It can be the most boring but painful form of cycling!


I do that with running at the moment. Not as accurate as cycling but I try hitting a pace with no exception.


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2020)

larmen said:



			Current power is all that matters in time trialing. Put it on 190 next time and don’t let it move ;-)
Uphill, downhill, scenic, all doesn’t matter. Just hammer YOUR number.

It can be the most boring but painful form of cycling!


I do that with running at the moment. Not as accurate as cycling but I try hitting a pace with no exception.
		
Click to expand...

Ah you see, most of my running is HR based training, i ignore pace! especially for the longer economy runs. So I will stay in zone2 (139-148BPM) for 90 minutes for example.

The problem I had with the TT was going off too hard, I think I probably averaged almost 220w for the first ten minutes! Then the last ten would have been down at 150-160, hence the average. You are right, I need to try and stay consistent, will go for 190!


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			confirmation im not a sensible cyclist, i think i already knew that, cheers Scooter
		
Click to expand...

You have never had to walk 10 miles pushing a bike have you... that's how us sensible ones learn!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			just over 10 miles, sign up! I'm doing it again tomorrow night at 7!
		
Click to expand...

Think I will do, 10 miles isnt too bad.

Moved my average watts to 215 last night so I am getting slighter fitter.


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			You have never had to walk 10 miles pushing a bike have you... that's how us sensible ones learn!!
		
Click to expand...


maybe that makes me the sensible one


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Think I will do, 10 miles isnt too bad.

Moved my average watts to 215 last night so I am getting slighter fitter.
		
Click to expand...

Get signed up! I'm off at 19.04 and my user id is s.roots

and if you are not yet, you need to be registered on zwiftpower which is a bit of a faff.


----------



## slowhand (May 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			You have never had to walk 10 miles pushing a bike have you... that's how us sensible ones learn!!
		
Click to expand...

In cleats!


----------



## Rooter (May 5, 2020)

slowhand said:



			In cleats!
		
Click to expand...

LOL Amen!! I was lucky mine was on an MTB and I use SPD's in them. they are fine to walk in! Unlike my Sidi's with SPD-SL!!


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			LOL Amen!! I was lucky mine was on an MTB and I use SPD's in them. they are fine to walk in! Unlike my Sidi's with SPD-SL!!
		
Click to expand...


Im feeling more and more like the sensible one lol


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Think about what you are saying, your argument doesn't make any sense. If I live in a town of 200k people (I actually live in a conurbation of over 330K) those people are spaced out at x number per Sq mile. That number is pretty much the same anywhere in the town regardless of whether it is 1 mile from my home or right across the other side of town. I also happen to live very close to the edge of it so I could cycle 2 miles east and be right in the centre of the built up area or 2 miles west and be out in the countryside with fewer people and cars. I am likely to see less people by cycling 20 miles round trip west than I am by cycling 4 miles round trip east. I suggest you think about the logistics and risks rather than blindly following numbers that have been randomly plucked out the air by people on TV.
		
Click to expand...

It is based on the fact that it is like carnos circus on my door step. If I lived out in the sticks the chances are I won’t see anyone but as it happens it’s a town where everyone is walking and cycling in the same parks and trails.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Get signed up! I'm off at 19.04 and my user id is s.roots

and if you are not yet, you need to be registered on zwiftpower which is a bit of a faff.
		
Click to expand...

Done, 

Only D and E category? Whats the difference as both were the same watts and both the same distance?

Joined the E cat and got 19.06 as a start


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Done, 

Only D and E category? Whats the difference as both were the same watts and both the same distance?

Joined the E cat and got 19.06 as a start 

Click to expand...


nice easy target just up the road in front


----------



## Jimaroid (May 5, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			Assuming you have a road bike, you need a pump that can get up to 90 or 100 psi.

That's a challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Oh. I guess the two I have in my pack, one that goes up to 160psi and another that goes up to 300psi for my air suspension both must be faulty then.


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

therod said:



			I don’t see the link specifically between cycling and deaths
		
Click to expand...

My god you cyclists are touchy.  
Anyone exercising For 20 miles, in my opinion, is not doing what we have been told which is stay home.
That can be walking, running or cycling. It just so happens a cyclist stated they travel 20 miles for exercise on this thread.

In terms of deaths our neighbours Ireland placed an exercise restriction of 2km because they thought it would help stop the spread of the virus.  That is the entire population of a country for 7 weeks. Their scientists and politicians believe it was the right thing to stop the spread and in turn help keep the deaths under control.

My own experience of exercising during lockdown is that their are far too many people out and far too many people many miles from where they live.  I would say both go against the stay at home messaging.


----------



## User20205 (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			My god you cyclists are touchy. 
Anyone exercising For 20 miles, in my opinion, is not doing what we have been told which is stay home.
That can be walking, running or cycling. It just so happens a cyclist stated they travel 20 miles for exercise on this thread.

In terms of deaths our neighbours Ireland placed an exercise restriction of 2km because they thought it would help stop the spread of the virus.  That is the entire population of a country for 7 weeks. Their scientists and politicians believe it was the right thing to stop the spread and in turn help keep the deaths under control.

My own experience of exercising during lockdown is that their are far too many people out and far too many people many miles from where they live.  I would say both go against the stay at home messaging.
		
Click to expand...

Not really a cyclist, I own a bike and do cycle but only for some kind of lockdown fitness. My issue with your point is.....a gentle walk isn’t exercise, same as golf....it’s just a walk. Also how do you know where all these cyclists are from. Short of asking them, how do you know how far they’ve ridden? it annoys me when the lockdown & the rules are used as justification for being a bit of a tit. Comes too easy for some


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Yes it would but no one on this forum has bragged about walking for 20 miles.  Cyclists get a bum steer but when someone on behalf on cyclists states 20 miles is fine the last thing I want to do is let other members of the forum think that is ok.   It isn't and* we have the most deaths in Europe.*

Click to expand...

You keep saying this, but I believe Italy has had more deaths.


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

therod said:



			Not really a cyclist, I own a bike and do cycle but only for some kind of lockdown fitness. My issue with your point is.....a gentle walk isn’t exercise, same as golf....it’s just a walk. Also how do you know where all these cyclists are from. Short of asking them, how do you know how far they’ve ridden? it annoys me when the lockdown & the rules are used as justification for being a bit of a tit. Comes too easy for some
		
Click to expand...

...a walk isn’t exercise...


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			You keep saying this, but I believe Italy has had more deaths.
		
Click to expand...

29,427 deaths in Uk, it’s now the highest death toll in Europe.  Italy only recent allowed people to go jogging!


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



*My own experience of exercising during lockdown is that their are far too many people out and far too many people many miles from where they live.*  I would say both go against the stay at home messaging.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know where they all live?


----------



## User20205 (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			...a walk isn’t exercise...

Click to expand...

It’s really not, funny that you think it would be. Get a bike, go for a run, break a sweat 👍


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			...a walk isn’t exercise...

Click to expand...

Strange, 3 of my golf buddies have had their doctor say exactly that...golf isn't an exercise as exercise means a sustained increase in heart rate.


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			How do you know where they all live?
		
Click to expand...

I know they aren't local as they are lost on a trans pennine trail and have enough provisions for a clim  up Everest!


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

therod said:



			It’s really not, funny that you think it would be. Get a bike, go for a run, break a sweat 👍
		
Click to expand...

I have a bike and I run 10Ks and park runs. Just not yet whilst in lock down.


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Strange, 3 of my golf buddies have had their doctor say exactly that...golf isn't an exercise as exercise means a sustained increase in heart rate.
		
Click to expand...

The wife has a Fitbit, it tells her when her heart rate is sufficient enough to be healthy. Sounds like it would help your buddy's. Alternatively they could carry their clubs and make sure the bag is full. If they do that currently they may well look at playing speed golf.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			My god you cyclists are touchy. 
Anyone exercising For 20 miles, in my opinion, is not doing what we have been told which is stay home.
That can be walking, running or cycling. It just so happens a cyclist stated they travel 20 miles for exercise on this thread.

In terms of deaths our neighbours Ireland placed an exercise restriction of 2km because they thought it would help stop the spread of the virus.  That is the entire population of a country for 7 weeks. Their scientists and politicians believe it was the right thing to stop the spread and in turn help keep the deaths under control.

My own experience of exercising during lockdown is that their are far too many people out and far too many people many miles from where they live.  I would say both go against the stay at home messaging.
		
Click to expand...

Ireland is a much more rural country than the UK which has some very densely populated areas. Apart from a couple of cities the number of people per square mile is very low. Not really a fair comparison.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 5, 2020)

Must be a correlation between those who think they shouldn't have to move out of the way for cyclists on cycle routes and those who won't let faster groups through on the course.


----------



## larmen (May 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			nice easy target just up the road in front 

Click to expand...

Can you guys live stream it? ;-)

No idea how swift actually works.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			No the message is stay at home, people grasping at straws are using the 1 hour as an excuse to cycle 20 miles.  I mention it because I am disgusted i  people cycling 20 miles when we have been told to stay at home every day.

Ireland have had a lot less deaths and they have just released the statement below:

"The Irish government is lifting a second measure which means people are now allowed to exercise within a 5km (3.1 miles) radius from their home rather than 2km (1.2 miles). "

So they couldn't exercise more than 1.2 miles from their homes.  However their are a lot of idiots, plenty on here too, that have been and continue to cycle for 20 miles!  Not only do they do it they brag about it and don't see why it is a problem when we live in a country with the most deaths in europe.

I have a bike and most cyclists are as sensible and stupid as anyone else.  Cyclling is great but if you have to do it dont go far, travel on roads (if safe) and think about the areas where elderley people are trying to go for a stress free 20 minute walk.
		
Click to expand...

I agree some cyclists are taking the piss going on a 20 mile bike ride, selfish and looking for a loophole.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			No pavements on the A57 and surrounding A roads are not full and the roads arent.  That is why i say cycle on the road. 
The cycleway is a trail for walking and cycling, so it is a path and it connects to all the local streets.
Vulnerable and old cyclists can cycle on quieter roads or go for a stroll instead.
Pavements for walking, roads for cycling appear to be less busy than parks an trails.  if you cant get your bike in and out of a kissing gate should you be there?
I am quoting 20 miles because one of the OPs, on this thread, stated they take an hour to cycle 20 miles and believe that is ok during lockdown to do this when the only message we have had every day is stay home and protect the NHS.
		
Click to expand...

Why should I risk my life on the roads when there is a CYCLEWAY?
I don’t know how to get you to see it’s a Cycleway .
If you don’t like bikes stay off it.
Walk on the pavement.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2020)

Diamond said:



			No the message is stay at home, people grasping at straws are using the 1 hour as an excuse to cycle 20 miles.  I mention it because I am disgusted i  people cycling 20 miles when we have been told to stay at home every day.

Ireland have had a lot less deaths and they have just released the statement below:

"The Irish government is lifting a second measure which means people are now allowed to exercise within a 5km (3.1 miles) radius from their home rather than 2km (1.2 miles). "

So they couldn't exercise more than 1.2 miles from their homes.  However their are a lot of idiots, plenty on here too, that have been and continue to cycle for 20 miles!  Not only do they do it they brag about it and don't see why it is a problem when we live in a country with the most deaths in europe.

I have a bike and most cyclists are as sensible and stupid as anyone else.  Cyclling is great but if you have to do it dont go far, travel on roads (if safe) and think about the areas where elderley people are trying to go for a stress free 20 minute walk.
		
Click to expand...

If you are supposed to stay at home !
What are you doing on the cycle path.?
Everyone is entitled to do what they want when exercising. “ for their hour”


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 5, 2020)

larmen said:



			Can you guys live stream it? ;-)

No idea how swift actually works.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger that 🤣

He is way younger and fitter than me. 

I expect to be around 5 mins slower and I will be chuffed with that.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 5, 2020)

larmen said:



			Can you guys live stream it? ;-)

No idea how swift actually works.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at YouTube to watch some streams 

Chris Pritchard is quite good as he races a fair bit. I have really taken to zwift. It’s kept me on my bike throughout this winter as no way would I bike that much round here as the roads are ridiculous.


----------



## larmen (May 5, 2020)

Do you actually see other virtual cyclist or are you just posting a time to a table?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I, like most sensible cyclists, carry 2 spare tubes, 3 co2 canisters, tyre levers and a multi tool. They all live in a little bag under my seat on my road bike, and on a top tube bag on my TT bike.

Next.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have an extra bottle cage and carry all my tubes tools in a Tupperware beaker with a lid.
Any reasonably serious cyclist would not leave home without the basics.
Slime in my tubes and puncture proof tyres.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 5, 2020)

larmen said:



			Do you actually see other virtual cyclist or are you just posting a time to a table?
		
Click to expand...

The race I was in last night had 197 riders in. You see them all virtually. I was even in the front group for the 1st 2 mins 🤣

I finished 79th in the end and you can check all your results out on the app. 

If you are not racing you can be riding with 1000s of other riders in New York, London Innsbruck etc.


----------



## larmen (May 5, 2020)

Race I get, but time trials? Do you have a minute man to chase?
And do you get drafting benefits? Like the turbo giving you less resistance when behind someone?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 5, 2020)

larmen said:



			Race I get, but time trials? Do you have a minute man to chase?
And do you get drafting benefits? Like the turbo giving you less resistance when behind someone?
		
Click to expand...

No idea. Haven’t done a time trial yet. 
Will let you know tomorrow after I get overtaken 100 times 😉


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 5, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No idea. Haven’t done a time trial yet.
Will let you know tomorrow after I get overtaken 100 times 😉
		
Click to expand...

If you want a dq against your name then drafting is the way to do it....

Fancy that, cyclists not knowing the rules. Imagine us golfers not knowing the rules


----------



## Backache (May 5, 2020)

There had never as far as I'm aware been a 1 hour rule, it was a suggestion in England.
Must admit with the weather being good I'm thinking of cycling to and from work which would be over an hour and reduce pollution and so help stop Covid.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 6, 2020)

Backache said:



			There had never as far as I'm aware been a 1 hour rule, it was a suggestion in England.
Must admit with the weather being good I'm thinking of cycling to and from work which would be over an hour and reduce pollution and so help stop Covid.
		
Click to expand...

Good on you, I am hoping the people that have taken up cycling carry on, it would certainly help ease congestion in the cities.

And great for the environment and for the obesity crisis that is clearly evident in this country.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good on you, I am hoping the people that have taken up cycling carry on, it would certainly help ease congestion in the cities.

And great for the environment and for the obesity crisis that is clearly evident in this country.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the government will take cycling more seriously in the future and actually make more provision for people to do it safely away from the busy roads.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 6, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Maybe the government will take cycling more seriously in the future and actually make more provision for people to do it safely away from the busy roads.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope so, I grew up cycling in Germany and its so different over there.

I wouldnt dream of cycling on the A roads around Lincolnshire, there is even a B road near me I wont cycle on as its death row.


----------



## Rooter (May 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			nice easy target just up the road in front 

Click to expand...

Absolutely!!


----------



## Rooter (May 6, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No idea. Haven’t done a time trial yet.
Will let you know tomorrow after I get overtaken 100 times 😉
		
Click to expand...

No drafting, which the system sorts. (in normal rides, you can draft on zwift!)

You will only see about 10 people, you will overtake a few and a few will overtake you, there is a chance we could meet being only 2 minutes apart! they have 450 registered so far,


----------



## pendodave (May 6, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good on you, I am hoping the people that have taken up cycling carry on, it would certainly help ease congestion in the cities.

And great for the environment and for the obesity crisis that is clearly evident in this country.
		
Click to expand...

 All true, but I was thinking about this as I was sat on a (slightly more crowded) train into work this morning.  It's not just the roads (which they have worked on in London tbf), it's the entire infrastructure. For any medium sized office (Of which there are thousands in L), there would need to be 100s of cycle racks.  It's just so hard to retrofit an entirely different transport system on a city which has evolved on mass transit infrastructure  over 100s of years.


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Maybe the government will take cycling more seriously in the future and *actually make more provision for people to do it safely *away from the busy roads.
		
Click to expand...

The first thing they MUST do is make helmets compulsory.
God only knows why this isn't already the case!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			The first thing they MUST do is make helmets compulsory.
God only knows why this isn't already the case!
		
Click to expand...

Yes and a high viz vest minimum if on the road.
To many young lads dressed in black with no lights in the dark.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 6, 2020)

It's weird how much cycling and running gear is black! Is it the slimming effect??

Had a lovely ride today - perfect cycling weather...perfect golfing weather too.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 6, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes and a high viz vest minimum if on the road.
To many young lads dressed in black with no lights in the dark.
		
Click to expand...

Can we just change the age and gender here.......and just use idiots who insist on full black clothing without lights in the dark.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2020)

Nice weather and just like ants................


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			It's weird how much cycling and running gear is black! Is it the slimming effect?


It’s not cycling gear it’s so the cops can’t identify them selling drugs off the bike.
They all look the same.
Total black ,hoody bit of a beard ,
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a mistype here don’t know what happened.


----------



## larmen (May 6, 2020)

I think you need to differentiate teenagers riding a bmx bike in hoodies and middle aged men riding a racing bike in much too tight Lycra.

My cycling gear is all red or yellow, but my running gear is mostly black. However, I don’t run in the dark so I feel fine. I have white running shirts for hot weather and of course the green parkrun shirt.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 6, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes and a high viz vest minimum if on the road.
To many young lads dressed in black with no lights earphones in and cycling in the middle of the road with hoodies up and no hands on the handlebars in the dark.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed for you. Personally, the more of these idiots that wipe themselves out the better for the gene pool.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 6, 2020)

I would like to be able to ride no hands where appropriate! Long stretch of country road today with no cars in sight and would have been nice to sit up and ease my neck and wrists!


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



*I would like to be able to ride no hands where appropriate!* Long stretch of country road today with no cars in sight and would have been nice to sit up and ease my neck and wrists!
		
Click to expand...


Oh, sorry Amanda, but cyclists should not be allowed to cycle hands free.
Motorcyclists and car drivers aren't.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			Oh, sorry Amanda, but cyclists should not be allowed to cycle hands free.
Motorcyclists and car drivers aren't.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree but would still like to be able to do it


----------



## Robster59 (May 6, 2020)

I do my 30 minutes of cycling a day and never leave the house!


----------



## Rooter (May 6, 2020)

Ooof tonights TT was tough! shouldn't have eaten 20 minutes before starting!! LOL was much more consistent than last week on wattage, kept a nice 180-190 all the way! still not quite under the 30 mins, but a learning curve! I think LQ beat me! Although not by enough that he overtook me! LOL well done matey! See you next time!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 6, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Ooof tonights TT was tough! shouldn't have eaten 20 minutes before starting!! LOL was much more consistent than last week on wattage, kept a nice 180-190 all the way! still not quite under the 30 mins, but a learning curve! I think LQ beat me! Although not by enough that he overtook me! LOL well done matey! See you next time!!
		
Click to expand...

Christ that was harder work than I thought 🤣

I thought I could do a 20mph average thinking it was 10 miles but then I realised it was nearly 11. 

Kept a constant pace thought I would flag with 3 miles to go but held it well. 
Ended up 29.15 I think so well chuffed with that. Averaged about 22mph 

Defo will do that again. My FTP went up to 231w from 215 so again chuffed. 

Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## USER1999 (May 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I do agree but would still like to be able to do it 

Click to expand...

It really isn't hard, just sit up, and take your hands off. The faster you go, the easier it is. Worry is the enemy.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 7, 2020)

The missus and I were walking down a narrow pavement yesterday. It is next to what is normally a busy road, but very quiet at the moment.

Cyclist comes out of a side street on the opposite side, goes straight across the road, then cycles towards us on the pavement. Must have been 2 foot at most from us when he passed. I shouted to him to get on the bloody road, he looked at me as if I was mad, and carried on up the pavement. Infuriating!


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I do agree but would still like to be able to do it 

Click to expand...

Back in the day I used to cycle everywhere 
On my way home from the GFs late at night along the lanes I used to zig zag between the gaps in the white lines with no hands....
Quite therapeutic....


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 7, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			It really isn't hard, just sit up, and take your hands off. The faster you go, the easier it is. Worry is the enemy.
		
Click to expand...

And potholes.
It’s a balance thing some have it some don’t .
It’s also down to nerve.
I don’t


----------



## USER1999 (May 7, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			And potholes.
It’s a balance thing some have it some don’t .
It’s also down to nerve.
I don’t
		
Click to expand...

What I really can't do is wheelies. Again, some can, some can't.


----------



## larmen (May 7, 2020)

There is some switch on the way to adulthood where in a moment you lose the ability to do wheelies and ride without hands.


----------



## pendodave (May 7, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Back in the day I used to cycle everywhere
On my way home from the GFs late at night along the lanes I used to zig zag between the gaps in the white lines with no hands....
Quite therapeutic....
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Used to do this on the way to school. A mile with hands in pockets.
Can no longer do this or sit cross legged...


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2020)

Did 20 miles over at Blanchland near Derwent Reservoir today, lovely ride with stunning views on varying surfaces from roads to farm tracks to tight heather lined moorland paths with pedal strikes galore, finished with a really long and tricky single track section which was a proper hoot. 
I also managed to herd a lost lamb back into its field after it had somehow got out


----------



## USER1999 (May 7, 2020)

I am struggling with the concept of doing 20 miles on an Ebike. Is this like 5 miles, 10 miles, I have no idea. I get that they are heavy, but then if the motor only made up fof the weight, what's the point? 
It's like me saying I drove 20 miles in my car, kind of.


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2020)

🏍️💨


----------



## Backache (May 7, 2020)

Slime said:



			Oh, sorry Amanda, but cyclists should not be allowed to cycle hands free.
Motorcyclists and car drivers aren't.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest in the situation that Amanda describes on a straight deserted country road whether allowed or not no one will know so whether its allowed or not is utterly irrelevant.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2020)

Backache said:



			To be honest in the situation that Amanda describes on a straight deserted country road whether allowed or not no one will know so whether its allowed or not is utterly irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

No one will know until she wobbles and falls off, hurts herself and needs medical assistance, yeah really clever and irrelevant that, not!


----------



## Backache (May 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			No one will know until she wobbles and falls off, hurts herself and needs medical assistance, yeah really clever and irrelevant that, not!
		
Click to expand...

You can need medical attention playing football but it is not a reason not to do it . . The reason not to ride no hands is so you don't swerve into traffic . Riding no hands rarely calls falls and falls rarely require medical attention.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2020)

Backache said:



			You can need medical attention playing football but it is not a reason not to do it . . The reason not to ride no hands is so you don't swerve into traffic . Riding no hands rarely calls falls and falls rarely require medical attention.
		
Click to expand...

Is it legal?


----------



## Backache (May 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			Is it legal?
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea .


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2020)

Backache said:



			I've no idea .
		
Click to expand...

If a bicycle is classed as a vehicle, which it is, and your on a highway that has laws for all vehicles, what do you think?


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			If a bicycle is classed as a vehicle, which it is, and your on a highway that has laws for all vehicles, what do you think?
		
Click to expand...

would it be ok if the bike was in the back of a van? asking for a friend


----------



## Backache (May 7, 2020)

Fish said:



			If a bicycle is classed as a vehicle, which it is, and your on a highway that has laws for all vehicles, what do you think?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know but you're welcome to tell me.. I have to say I regard some transgressions of the law rather more seriouly than others and a transgression that cannot without a serious stretch of the imagination do any harm to others and is unlikely to harm the offender is not one I personally am bothered about.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2020)

larmen said:



			My cycling gear is all red or yellow, but my running gear is mostly black. However, I don’t run in the dark so I feel fine. I have white running shirts for hot weather and of course the green parkrun shirt.
		
Click to expand...

My wife is part of a womens running group. The organiser arranges runs 5 days a week, my wife does 2 nights, obviously none of this is happening now. The woman in charge insists that each person wears brightly coloured top, ideally with some form of reflective strip on them. In winter they have to wear some form of led light, on their arm, head etc as well.

I suspect it is easier to buy brightly coloured running gear for women than men but the difference it makes is huge. Our estate is a circle 1m around and we get a lot of runners going around it so I see a lot in all lights. Even in good light or daylight bright colours catch your eye better.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 7, 2020)

Nearly all my cycling gear is black. I don’t have a bell or reflectors. I can ride no handed for miles and sometimes, gasp, I don’t wear a helmet. 

Thanks to this forum i’ve realised the error of my ways. Those decades of accident free cycling have been a mistake. I will strive to do better and end the reign of terror I have clearly inflicted on my neighbourhood and fellow citizens in quietly gliding past.


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2020)

Backache said:



			Don't know but you're welcome to tell me.. I have to say I regard some transgressions of the law rather more seriouly than others and a transgression that cannot without a serious stretch of the imagination do any harm to others and is unlikely to harm the offender is not one I personally am bothered about.
		
Click to expand...

So happy to break the law as & when it suits, like many cyclists I come across daily, pretty much how I pigeonholed you, no more needs to be said, you always knew the answer, you were just being an arse!


----------



## Waitforme (May 8, 2020)

Cycling hands free / driving at 31mph in a 30 limit , not coming to a complete stop at a Stop sign.
All apparently illegal ?

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.... just sayin .....


----------



## bluewolf (May 8, 2020)

This thread is quickly becoming my favourite on the forum 😂. 

Who knew that cyclists were the real troublemakers and rule breakers? Devilish little rebels aren’t they 😆

(from someone who doesn’t always wear a helmet when riding off-road, can ride hands free and has been known to fall off - not broken anything though)


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			can ride hands free and has been known to fall off - not broken anything though)
		
Click to expand...

If I spot you I’ll bagsee stampies 😜


😏


----------



## Backache (May 8, 2020)

Fish said:



			So happy to break the law as & when it suits, like many cyclists I come across daily, pretty much how I pigeonholed you, no more needs to be said, you always knew the answer, you were just being an arse!
		
Click to expand...

You are mischaracterising what I said I did not say anything about breaking the law to suit the law breaker. I said it does not bother me if others break the law when it does no conceivable harm to others. (And in the case above is in solitude unobserved and the law unenforceable.)


----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2020)

i don't wear a helmet, but if i were on the road i would no questions, by some of the attitudes of drivers shown on here it would be silly not too.

on another note went up the hill  the radio mast is on behind SNH  yesterday which that is full of downhill MTB tracks, some very scary looking ones at that, some very steep sections which is all in forestry. at the moment the tracks are closed with signs up all over saying why, technical and dangerous...... it was pack with downhillers


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2020)

My elation of getting a cycle for a return to two wheeling has been short-lived... Herself has put a stop to me riding... Yep, I know, I should grow a pair 😞...


----------



## banjofred (May 8, 2020)

I haven't ridden a bike in just over 5 years. Wife banned me. Granted, I didn't fight it. My last few years of riding around the Harrogate area (about 2008-11) I had so many close calls it was making me pretty worried. Pretty well every ride someone would get dangerously close. About 2008 I switched from a regular upright bike to a highracer style because several body parts were no longer happy. Loved the recumbent and if I were going to ride again that's the way I would go and a highracer sits almost as high as a regular bike.


----------



## Beezerk (May 8, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i don't wear a helmet, but if i were on the road i would no questions, by some of the attitudes of drivers shown on here it would be silly not too.

on another note went up the hill  the radio mast is on behind SNH  yesterday which that is full of downhill MTB tracks, some very scary looking ones at that, some very steep sections which is all in forestry. at the moment the tracks are closed with signs up all over saying why, technical and dangerous...... it was pack with downhillers

Click to expand...

The big mtb place around here is Hamsterley, it has been closed since the start of the lockdown with daily police and ranger patrols.
All that means is the riders have come to our woods, some days there's a dozen vans all lined up on the edge of a tiny road, quite obviously organised club rides. It sort of makes a mockery out of the lockdown really. On the positive, some new trails have appeared at the bottom end of the woods, one is a great little twisty section with some seriously tight berms


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 8, 2020)

I need to hang my head in shame, I've let my fellow cyclists down 

I don't ride with no hands, I don't pop wheelies and I always wear a helmet, have lights on and wear clothing with reflective strips. 

Sorry guys


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 8, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I need to hang my head in shame, I've let my fellow cyclists down 

I don't ride with no hands, I don't pop wheelies and I always wear a helmet, have lights on and wear clothing with reflective strips.

Sorry guys 

Click to expand...

Square 😂😂


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 8, 2020)

I did see a 'first' the other night though. Thought it was a tiny lost puppy but turned back for a closer look. It was a baby fox, never seen one before.


----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The big mtb place around here is Hamsterley, it has been closed since the start of the lockdown with daily police and ranger patrols.
All that means is the riders have come to our woods, some days there's a dozen vans all lined up on the edge of a tiny road, quite obviously organised club rides. It sort of makes a mockery out of the lockdown really. On the positive, some new trails have appeared at the bottom end of the woods, one is a great little twisty section with some seriously tight berms 

Click to expand...

this place is covered i trails, must have its own club that built them all as all the signs have a logo on, scary looking some must 45deg though thick forest very dark in places balls of steel to go down those, i find the forestry path you ride up to get to it scary enough


----------



## bluewolf (May 8, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I need to hang my head in shame, I've let my fellow cyclists down 

I don't ride with no hands, I don't pop wheelies and I always wear a helmet, have lights on and wear clothing with reflective strips.

Sorry guys 

Click to expand...

To be fair mate, if I’m riding on the road I always wear a helmet. Too many “challenged” drivers in the roads not to. It’s only when I’m on the trails that I go lidless.

Anyway, if people want to stop cyclists attending hospital then they might want to try not running us off the road in their 2 tonne death machines 😉


----------



## AmandaJR (May 8, 2020)

I always wear a helmet and am very careful on a bike BUT today on said quiet stretch I might dare to lift my hands off...briefly.


----------



## Beezerk (May 8, 2020)

This is one of the official the trails in my woods we go down 90% of the time, the top section from 1 minute to about 1 min 40 is my favourite bit, really flowy and fast with a couple of jumps, the bottom section of the first bit is quite steep and techy specially the bit where you "slide" down to the fence . Great fun.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I always wear a helmet and am very careful on a bike BUT today on said quiet stretch I might dare to lift my hands off...briefly.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a slippery slope .
Next you will be playing Bruce songs while riding your bike , guitar slung over your back with a rope.
It takes nerve .
Sit up and just start with one finger on top of each grip take one off at a time.


----------



## USER1999 (May 8, 2020)

Fun track, I would like that, except the jumps, I am rubbish at jumps.

I am far from certain anyone sbould be riding like that during the present situation though.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 8, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I am far from certain anyone sbould be riding like that during the present situation though.
		
Click to expand...

I refer the Honorable Gentleman to the title of the thread.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 8, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			It’s a slippery slope .
Next you will be playing Bruce songs while riding your bike , guitar slung over your back with a rope.
It takes nerve .
Sit up and just start with one finger on top of each grip take one off at a time.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant 

I can take them off briefly but probably too far over the bars still and only when freewheeling.

Heck I'm learning so many new things in this lockdown - an upside to it for sure. The biggest thing I've learnt is patience. David is amazed how patient I've been with the guitar and especially bike mechanics. I think it's the jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 8, 2020)

I wear a crash hat even when I'm testing a bike after servicing it. Riding into an unseen overhanging tree branch offroad hurts just as much as face planting the gutter 6 inches from the kerb stone.
In my opinion anyone who rides a bike is stupid beyond belief if they wont wear a crash hat anywhere. It should be a legal requirement.


----------



## bluewolf (May 8, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I wear a crash hat even when I'm testing a bike after servicing it. Riding into an unseen overhanging tree branch offroad hurts just as much as face planting the gutter 6 inches from the kerb stone.
In my opinion anyone who rides a bike is stupid beyond belief if they wont wear a crash hat anywhere. It should be a legal requirement.
		
Click to expand...

Well, everyone’s entitled to an opinion 👍
In all fairness, if I’m doing anything overly fast or technical then I’ll wear one. If it’s just a pootle down the canal path or some country lanes then I tend not to. My daughter rides a lot and always wears one, but she’s prettier than me 😉


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 8, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Well, everyone’s entitled to an opinion 👍
In all fairness, if I’m doing anything overly fast or technical then I’ll wear one. If it’s just a pootle down the canal path or some country lanes then I tend not to. My daughter rides a lot and always wears one, but she’s prettier than me 😉
		
Click to expand...

I totally get that, however a low speed fall to the side can result in nasty head banging on some hard surfaces on the side of your head, especially when your feet don't come out the clipless peddles when you stop.
Likewise, having had glancing blows to the head in my crash hat that resulted in neck pain just reinforces the crash hat requirement for me


----------



## Imurg (May 8, 2020)

As I've said previously I used to cycle everywhere.
Had a couple of mishaps but only 1 involved an overnight stay in Wycombe General courtesy of a pothole.
That was before helmets, nobody wore them.
Probably stopped much of the biking for 10 or so years after that helmets 
Once started becoming the norm I felt I kind of had to follow and get one, especially as The Boy was starting to ride and we made sure he had his on.
Now, whether it was just me or whether it was badly fitting but the whole feeling of wearing one was totally uncomfortable 
Hated wearing one, I felt so twitchy it was affecting my riding. I felt safer without one because I didnt have the discomfort 
And that's one of the reasons I've stopped cycling...along with the fact that theres way too much traffic on the roads and way too many of them are idiots 
But having to wear a lid was the start - and , yeah, they should be mandatory but it means I probably wont get back on a bike.


----------



## Leftie (May 8, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I always wear a helmet and am very careful on a bike BUT today on said quiet stretch I might dare to lift my hands off...briefly.
		
Click to expand...

Go for it Amanda.  I'm sure you are far more sensible than the lady I saw a few weeks back.  Suburban side road.  Cars parked both sides but plenty of room for my car one way and her on a bike the other way.  Except she was riding hands free, earphones in, looking at her phone possibly texting - and no helmet.  I just had to stop while she weaved past me.


----------



## Leftie (May 8, 2020)

As a slight deviation from the thread, we have a chap who sometimes rides around town on a penny farthing.  Usually in full tweeds with a deerstalker (if not too warm when he dispenses with the jacket and hat).  Always brings a smile to our faces.


----------



## Reemul (May 9, 2020)

My kids were never in to bikes, with the lockdown and out everyday for an hour they wanted to have a go again. So my 13 year old son is riding my mountain bike and 10 year old is riding his brothers old bike. They have been loving it. My brother-in-law is full on bike mad and has lent me one of his old road bikes, never ridden one before. Blimey narrow tyres, a seat to turn your balls to rock and no top brakes, it's frigtening as hell but boy does it move. Never known something so easy to ride, my heavy chunky mountain bike is terrible compared to it.

If the kids stick with it past lockdown this could be costing me a pretty penny. Likely go for hybrid bikes. Also got plenty of cycle paths round way I live so should be able to avoid roads


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 9, 2020)

Reemul said:



			My kids were never in to bikes, with the lockdown and out everyday for an hour they wanted to have a go again. So my 13 year old son is riding my mountain bike and 10 year old is riding his brothers old bike. They have been loving it. My brother-in-law is full on bike mad and has lent me one of his old road bikes, never ridden one before. Blimey narrow tyres, a seat to turn your balls to rock and no top brakes, it's frigtening as hell but boy does it move. Never known something so easy to ride, my heavy chunky mountain bike is terrible compared to it.

If the kids stick with it past lockdown this could be costing me a pretty penny. Likely go for hybrid bikes. Also got plenty of cycle paths round way I live so should be able to avoid roads
		
Click to expand...

Nice gravel bike will do you.
Like a road bike but just a bit tougher.
Could be the making of cycling if the government invest enough.
Is there the will.?


----------



## MegaSteve (May 9, 2020)

Leftie said:



			As a slight deviation from the thread, we have a chap who sometimes rides around town on a penny farthing.  Usually in full tweeds with a deerstalker (if not too warm when he dispenses with the jacket and hat).  Always brings a smile to our faces.
		
Click to expand...


Way back in the day there was a chap, in these parts, that could occasionally be seen out on a penny farthing...
Not quite sure what I admired about him the most... His level of bravery or foolhardiness ... Or, are they one in the same?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 9, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Nice gravel bike will do you.
Like a road bike but just a bit tougher.
Could be the making of cycling if the government invest enough.
Is there the will.?
		
Click to expand...

Crystal ball??


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Crystal ball??
		
Click to expand...

My crystal ball is forty years old .
This should have happened years ago.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 9, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Way back in the day there was a chap, in these parts, that could occasionally be seen out on a penny farthing...
Not quite sure what I admired about him the most... His level of bravery or foolhardiness ... Or, are they one in the same?
		
Click to expand...

Think the roads were better then.
Shocking now.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 9, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Think the roads were better then.
Shocking now.
		
Click to expand...

We had a lovely cycle out today on a new route and wow the roads were shocking. Ok so they're back roads but bone shakers and it's like you can feel them sucking the life out of your legs.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We had a lovely cycle out today on a new route and wow the roads were shocking. Ok so they're back roads but bone shakers and it's like you can feel them sucking the life out of your legs.
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s brilliant seeing all these cyclists out now.
But I honestly do think if it was safer with designated cycle lanes more people would have done this years ago.
I would not let my kids on the road.
So that means they ride on the pavement.
We seem incapable of sharing space in this country.
Cars v cyclists. 
Cyclists v pedestrians .
We do nothing but complain about each other.
Quite sad.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 9, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think it’s brilliant seeing all these cyclists out now.
But I honestly do think if it was safer with designated cycle lanes more people would have done this years ago.
I would not let my kids on the road.
So that means they ride on the pavement.
We seem incapable of sharing space in this country.
Cars v cyclists.
Cyclists v pedestrians .
We do nothing but complain about each other.
Quite sad.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. We are very fortunate that we have good major road routes so the back roads are quiet and relatively traffic free. Otherwise I'd think twice about venturing out.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Agree. We are very fortunate that we have good major road routes so the back roads are quiet and relatively traffic free. Otherwise I'd think twice about venturing out.
		
Click to expand...

I just wonder what they will spend this money on.
We need cycle lanes that connect the big industrial estates / shops / parks etc.
All our cycle lanes are mainly recreational routes by mine.
But we need ones that get people to work.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



*I think it’s brilliant seeing all these cyclists out now*.
But I honestly do think if it was safer with designated cycle lanes more people would have done this years ago.
I would not let my kids on the road.
So that means they ride on the pavement.
We seem incapable of sharing space in this country.
Cars v cyclists.
Cyclists v pedestrians .
We do nothing but complain about each other.
Quite sad.
		
Click to expand...

hmm, we’ll agree to disagree me thinks, this is Westminster on Saturday afternoon 🤔






Whilst stationary, they’re packed into the cycle lane, but as soon as those lights change, they’re twice the width, if not more! 

I was doing 20mph (Speed limit in most of central London) and 2 all decked out in their gear came racing (literall) past me, they then coasted up to the red lights, saw nothing was coming the other way, and went across, one did the same but from the right of me and I only just stopped with an emergency brake, he nearly took out a cyclist to my right who was again overtaking me head down when I was doing 20mph, I’ll have it on my dash cam so will load up later.

I appreciate not all cyclists are like this, but far too many are, they complain about cars & vans, but blatantly ignore the laws when it suits 😡

Ok, build cycle lanes, but then make them all use them, they can’t pick & choose!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			hmm, we’ll agree to disagree me thinks, this is Westminster on Saturday afternoon 🤔
View attachment 30540


View attachment 30539


Whilst stationary, they’re packed into the cycle lane, but as soon as those lights change, they’re twice the width, if not more! 

I was doing 20mph (Speed limit in most of central London) and 2 all decked out in their gear came racing (literall) past me, they then coasted up to the red lights, saw nothing was coming the other way, and went across, one did the same but from the right of me and I only just stopped with an emergency brake, he nearly took out a cyclist to my right who was again overtaking me head down when I was doing 20mph, I’ll have it on my dash cam so will load up later.

I appreciate not all cyclists are like this, but far too many are, they complain about cars & vans, but blatantly ignore the laws when it suits 😡

Ok, build cycle lanes, but then make them all use them, they can’t pick & choose!
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment, as a cyclist I can't defend them and it winds me up too because we all end up tar'red(?) with the same brush.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Fair comment, as a cyclist I can't defend them and it winds me up too because we all end up tar'red(?) with the same brush.
		
Click to expand...

and equally I won’t defend all car and especially van drivers, as I have as many run ins with them as cyclists!  

I do an average of 350 - 400 miles a day, still, so I see a lot more than most, and unfortunately cyclists in London think they now own the streets, well that’s the attitude that comes across anyway, especially when everything is being built more to suit them, but we as commercial drivers still need to service the capital, and it’s getting harder and more frustrating every day, but Uber drivers are still top of the idiot bad drivers brigade, why anyone would risk their lives getting into one begs belief with what I see them doing daily!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			hmm, we’ll agree to disagree me thinks, this is Westminster on Saturday afternoon 🤔
View attachment 30540


View attachment 30539


Whilst stationary, they’re packed into the cycle lane, but as soon as those lights change, they’re twice the width, if not more!

I was doing 20mph (Speed limit in most of central London) and 2 all decked out in their gear came racing (literall) past me, they then coasted up to the red lights, saw nothing was coming the other way, and went across, one did the same but from the right of me and I only just stopped with an emergency brake, he nearly took out a cyclist to my right who was again overtaking me head down when I was doing 20mph, I’ll have it on my dash cam so will load up later.

I appreciate not all cyclists are like this, but far too many are, they complain about cars & vans, but blatantly ignore the laws when it suits 😡

Ok, build cycle lanes, but then make them all use them, they can’t pick & choose!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do agree if a cycle lane is there you must use it.
A knob is a knob whether he’s riding a bike or driving a van / car ,bus or wagon I have seen them all.
The only thing is though any collision between this list the cyclist comes off worse every time.
That’s why I don’t understand why they do things like this????


----------



## larmen (May 10, 2020)

Unlimited exercise. This should get people to shut up about a self invented 1 hour limit.


----------



## Reemul (May 10, 2020)

larmen said:



			Unlimited exercise. This should get people to shut up about a self invented 1 hour limit.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, all day sat down the park in the sun getting in their full 12 hours of exercise as well as those 10 hour dog walks, can't wait


----------



## slowhand (May 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			As I've said previously I used to cycle everywhere.
Had a couple of mishaps but only 1 involved an overnight stay in Wycombe General courtesy of a pothole.
		
Click to expand...

I had a stay in hospital courtesy of a taxi. No memory of it and if I hadn't have been wearing my helmet I wouldn't be here today.


Imurg said:



			But having to wear a lid was the start - and , yeah, they should be mandatory but it means I probably wont get back on a bike.
		
Click to expand...

And that's why the government won't make them mandatory. They believe that the danger posed by obesity is gretaer than the one posed by cycling without a helment and so fear the compulsory helmet will prevent many people cycling. I personally don't agree to any of those arguents


----------



## pendodave (Jul 11, 2020)

Anyone still on a bike since we golf resumed?
I've really enjoyed rediscovering an old skill(!) over the last few weeks. Having done a few evening rides and even the odd full afternoon in deepest East Herts, I got on the train the other day and did a mini tour of the western Peak District from Macclesfield on Thursday. An absolutely fantastic day out. Northerners are so lucky to have this on their doorstep. Looking to do a few more mini tours in the next few weeks. There's a 2011 thread by The Craw (who he??!!) about a jaunt around Bute and environs that I quite fancy....
Funnily enough, I think it's helped my golf. In my fevered imagination I've convinced myself that the extra 10 yards I've found on my drives is due to extra leg strength. Also, doing an exercise which is symmetrical is probably a nice counterbalance to all the asymmetric moves playing golf.
One last thing. Now I'm back on a road bike, I've found that cycling no-handed is easy again. Must be a centre of gravity or geometry thing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Anyone still on a bike since we golf resumed?
I've really enjoyed rediscovering an old skill(!) over the last few weeks. Having done a few evening rides and even the odd full afternoon in deepest East Herts, I got on the train the other day and did a mini tour of the western Peak District from Macclesfield on Thursday. An absolutely fantastic day out. Northerners are so lucky to have this on their doorstep. Looking to do a few more mini tours in the next few weeks. There's a 2011 thread by The Craw (who he??!!) about a jaunt around Bute and environs that I quite fancy....
Funnily enough, I think it's helped my golf. In my fevered imagination I've convinced myself that the extra 10 yards I've found on my drives is due to extra leg strength. Also, doing an exercise which is symmetrical is probably a nice counterbalance to all the asymmetric moves playing golf.
One last thing. Now I'm back on a road bike, I've found that cycling no-handed is easy again. Must be a centre of gravity or geometry thing.
		
Click to expand...

I dusted my bike off today (litterally)

But only because my dad's got a flat .. tubeless tyre.. can't get it to fix and no replacement until mid August said he could borrow mine lol


----------



## pendodave (Jul 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I dusted my bike off today (litterally)

But only because my dad's got a flat .. tubeless tyre.. can't get it to fix and no replacement until mid August said he could borrow mine lol
		
Click to expand...

Tubeless tyres and clip in pedals are 2 things that I've not bothered to embrace in my second coming. 
I'm the cycling equivalent of Crow...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Tubeless tyres and clip in pedals are 2 things that I've not bothered to embrace in my second coming. 
I'm the cycling equivalent of Crow...
		
Click to expand...

They seem more of a problem to me now he can't get them fixed


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Anyone still on a bike since we golf resumed?
I've really enjoyed rediscovering an old skill(!) over the last few weeks. Having done a few evening rides and even the odd full afternoon in deepest East Herts, I got on the train the other day and did a mini tour of the western Peak District from Macclesfield on Thursday. An absolutely fantastic day out. Northerners are so lucky to have this on their doorstep. Looking to do a few more mini tours in the next few weeks. There's a 2011 thread by The Craw (who he??!!) about a jaunt around Bute and environs that I quite fancy....
Funnily enough, I think it's helped my golf. In my fevered imagination I've convinced myself that the extra 10 yards I've found on my drives is due to extra leg strength. Also, doing an exercise which is symmetrical is probably a nice counterbalance to all the asymmetric moves playing golf.
One last thing. Now I'm back on a road bike, I've found that cycling no-handed is easy again. Must be a centre of gravity or geometry thing.
		
Click to expand...

I am, less than lockdown, but still enjoying it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Anyone still on a bike since we golf resumed?
I've really enjoyed rediscovering an old skill(!) over the last few weeks. Having done a few evening rides and even the odd full afternoon in deepest East Herts, I got on the train the other day and did a mini tour of the western Peak District from Macclesfield on Thursday. An absolutely fantastic day out. Northerners are so lucky to have this on their doorstep. Looking to do a few more mini tours in the next few weeks. There's a 2011 thread by The Craw (who he??!!) about a jaunt around Bute and environs that I quite fancy....
Funnily enough, I think it's helped my golf. In my fevered imagination I've convinced myself that the extra 10 yards I've found on my drives is due to extra leg strength. Also, doing an exercise which is symmetrical is probably a nice counterbalance to all the asymmetric moves playing golf.
One last thing. Now I'm back on a road bike, I've found that cycling no-handed is easy again. Must be a centre of gravity or geometry thing.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I certainly am. 

Managed a nice few rides on Fife last week. 

With your job you must be able to get to some right places for free. 

Try the highlands. Rannoch station to Pitlochry. Must be 45-50 miles but pure stunning.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 11, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes I certainly am.

Managed a nice few rides on Fife last week.

With your job you must be able to get to some right places for free.

Try the highlands. Rannoch station to Pitlochry. Must be 45-50 miles but pure stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. It's tough to put a price on the ability to jump on the wcml at a moment's notice. The best thing is just to be able to wait until the weather's good, rather than book ahead. 
I've done a couple of trips to the western isles in the last few years, but my preferred time for visiting n/w Scotland is spring before the wee beasties get going.  I might take a peek in autumn if the weather is decent.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Anyone still on a bike since we golf resumed?
g.
		
Click to expand...

I bought an exercise bike about 5 weeks ago once it was obvious I wasn't going back to the office for many months. Need to shift some timber...used to run 5 miles in my lunch break three times a weeks a few years ago but office moves meant that bit the dust and sat behind the wheel of a car for 30k miles per annum and riding a desk for 8 hours a day does nothing for a 50 year olds physique!!!

Long time since I've ridden a bike...wouldn't want to ride a bike on on the roads today...too many idiots (both behind the wheel and in lycra) about. Now working my way back to a bit of fitness without leaving the garage.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 11, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			I bought an exercise bike about 5 weeks ago once it was obvious I wasn't going back to the office for many months. Need to shift some timber...used to run 5 miles in my lunch break three times a weeks a few years ago but office moves meant that bit the dust and sat behind the wheel of a car for 30k miles per annum and riding a desk for 8 hours a day does nothing for a 50 year olds physique!!!

Long time since I've ridden a bike...wouldn't want to ride a bike on on the roads today...too many idiots (both behind the wheel and in lycra) about. Now working my way back to a bit of fitness without leaving the garage.
		
Click to expand...

Good effort. I don't think I'd be dedicated enough to do that. Fully understand what you're saying about the roads - I'm lucky to be able to get to some surprisingly quiet areas from my house. 
I use a route planner called cycle.travel which helps identify less busy roads. It's really impressive.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes I still do about 120 miles a week
I am lucky have a great cycleway by mine .
Crosby/ formby beach about 15 miles away is good.
Goes right through Formby golf club, into the dunes.
Some nice rides up the canals , but it’s not the Scottish mountains would like to do that one day!
Just sorting a new gravel bike any RECOMMENDATIONS,
got about £1500.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## pendodave (Jul 28, 2020)

Actually, I've always thought that golf would be an excellent thing to prescribe. There's lots of evidence of the health benefits.
Not that we need anyone else on the course at present, numbers are through the roof. Which is somewhat of a mixed blessing.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 28, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I still do about 120 miles a week
I am lucky have a great cycleway by mine .
Crosby/ formby beach about 15 miles away is good.
Goes right through Formby golf club, into the dunes.
Some nice rides up the canals , but it’s not the Scottish mountains would like to do that one day!
Just sorting a new gravel bike any RECOMMENDATIONS,
got about £1500.
		
Click to expand...


Take a look at Whyte, they do some real quality stuff. https://whyte.bike/collections/gravel-adventure-gx-series


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 28, 2020)

Had a strange one yesterday in the car.

Stopped at a red light, turning left. Cyclist came up and went to front, perfectly fine as there is a marked space.

Light goes green, cyclist doesn’t move, horns start going off behind me.

The cyclist waits, wavies oncoming traffic turning right (who should wait in centre of junction as marked until space)

Then the cyclist finally goes, I was baffled and the cars behind me seeing red from what I can hear from their horns.

I gave them the benefit of the doubt in case their chain had slipped or something but they should have moved out of the way if that was the case once they realised they couldn’t go. I will never know why they didn’t go but I was just glad they did before the lights went red again.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 28, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Take a look at Whyte, they do some real quality stuff. https://whyte.bike/collections/gravel-adventure-gx-series

Click to expand...

I've got a Whyte MTB, absolutely top notch quality build 👌


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I've got a Whyte MTB, absolutely top notch quality build 👌
		
Click to expand...

What do you have?

I had a T130-CRS until recently but sold due to lack of use.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 28, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			What do you have?

I had a T130-CRS until recently but sold due to lack of use.
		
Click to expand...

E-150S, it's an absolute beast.
Done a fork spring upgrade to 160mm travel, changed the rear shock to a coil just for the sheer hell of it 😅


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 28, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I still do about 120 miles a week
I am lucky have a great cycleway by mine .
Crosby/ formby beach about 15 miles away is good.
Goes right through Formby golf club, into the dunes.
Some nice rides up the canals , but it’s not the Scottish mountains would like to do that one day!
Just sorting a new gravel bike any RECOMMENDATIONS,
got about £1500.
		
Click to expand...

If you like the look of any of the Whyte bikes let me know which one as I have a contact there so may be able to get you a good deal depending which bike you’re looking at


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 28, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			If you like the look of any of the Whyte bikes let me know which one as I have a contact there so may be able to get you a good deal depending which bike you’re looking at
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer.
I have put an order in to Ribble for a bike .
September I hope , big wait everywhere.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 28, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thanks for the offer.
I have put an order in to Ribble for a bike .
September I hope , big wait everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

What did you go for in the end?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 28, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			What did you go for in the end?
		
Click to expand...

CGR AL 
Very good reviews .
My mates got one and he loves it.
Speced the hydraulic brakes.
And a few bits and bobs.
I mainly do tarmac and gravel no off road anymore.


----------

